# Everything you ever wanted to know about the Casio DBC series!



## Freddy2

Hello all, 

as a fan and collector of the Casio DBC watches, a few years back I decided to make a table with all the differences between the many different models, hoping that others might find it useful too, sometimes!
I posted this on another forum back then, and it still is online over there, but coming here I noticed quite a few people were asking questions about DBC models, not being able to find my original thread. So that's why I'm now posting it here as well. Enjoy!... ;-)

The functional differences are, of course, related to the module being used and not to which one of the many models and/or colour variations it is in, so...

First, a list of all the main models and their modules:










_The ones with a B at the end of their model number, are the so called NeoBright ones: they have a keypad with white keys that shine greenish in the dark!
The DBC-61/610/610G with WR on their display, are the only ones that are guaranteed to be Water Resistant (against splashes, but no water pressure).
All cases are made of resin: the Chrome (Gold) ones are of Chrome (Gold) plated resin.
The cases of the DBX-102/112 and DBC-62 are the same and have a kind of rubber keypad.
The DBX-102/103 (Black) and DBX-112 (LightGray) have painted back covers.
Of the DBC-62A, DBM-150 and DBC-81 a version with a yellow display exists.
The DBC-1500B has two (Green 3CJF and White 7CJF) Special Editions with a reversed display (white on black).
(*) And the DBC-63 has a great number of special coloured variations, made in 1997/1998; more about that later on._

As an example I show you the first 8 models in my collection (now containing 12). _The pictures are partly mine and partly from others that I don't know (anymore), so if you see yours and would like to be mentioned, just let me know._

DBC-600 . . . . . . . . . . . DBC-610 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . DBM-150 . . . . . DBC-1500L








DBX-103 . . . . . . . . . . . DBC-62-9G . . . . . . . . . . . DBC-63S-9T . . . . . . . DBC-310

But now the functional differences per module:










And finally, as promised, the colour variations of the DBC-63! There are an incredible number of different variations: some are made especially for certain organizations, like the Cognit Schema series for the "Archaeological Institute of America", the Dino Zone series for "The Dinosaur Society", or for Walt Disney. All are rather limited and were only made from March 1997 to February 1998. These keypads with white keys do not have NeoBright. Besides the differences in colour, they also have different pictures visible on the display when the EL Backlight is on.

There are even a few more (DBC-63 as well as DBC-610 and DBC-1500B), made as relation gifts or commemorative editions for mostly Japanese brands or bands. These are not included here, as they are largely the same as the "regular" ones, with just a different brand name and another Backlight picture or display colour.

_The information in the picture below is a completed version, based on this website:
http://f53.aaa.livedoor.jp/~unioxy/databank/DBC63col.htm_.










I hope you all enjoyed it and if I missed anything, I would be happy to hear from you! ;-)

Freddy 

*P.S.:* On request I added information about all the remaining DBC relatives in the next post! b-)


----------



## Freddy2

Casio made a few new colour variations of the (Module 2888) DBC-32 series (only the first one existed already):








Older colour combinations were based on black, blue, pink and white, one with a yellow display exists and the DBC-32D is the Chrome/SS version.

A new (Module 3228) DBC-611 just appeared:








It goes back to the popular DBC-610 case, but functionally it is the same as the DBC-32.

It is available as:

- DBC-611 (Unpol.Chrome/SS)
- DBC-611G (Gold/Gold SS).

Another current closer relative to the original DBC series is the DBC-30 (Module 1253):









This one closely resembles the DBC-63 (the case is identical), except that it has:

- only 30 TeleMemo entries (for Tel/Fax);
- no World Time Mode;
- no Schedule, but
- 5 Alarms (daily/date/1-month/monthly).

It exists as:

- DBC-30 (Gray/Resin)
- DBC-300 (Chrome/SS)
- DBC-300GA (Pol.Gold/Gold SS).

Another relative is the (Module 1591) DBC-V50 (Gray/Resin) and DBC-V500 (Chrome/SS). It somewhat resembles the DBC-150, except that it has:

- only 20 TeleMemo entries;
- no EEPROM;
- no Schedule, but
- 5 Alarms (daily/date/1-month/monthly) and
- Voice Mode (5 recordings with a total of 30 secs of sound, that can also be used as alarm sounds).









DBC-V50 . . . . . . . . . . . . DBC-W150

And finally the last relative:

- DBC-W150 (American Module 2296)
- DBC-W151 (Japanese Module 2298),

once available with Resin and SS bands. It resembles the DBC-150 closely, but this time it has:

- no Countdown Timer
- no Independent Calculator Memory
- no Schedule, but
- a Calender until and including 2099 and
- a Wave Ceptor, meaning it automatically keeps time calibrated to a satellite signal!

This now covers all the DBC family members in existence! ;-)


----------



## bezgeo85

I see a llot of love for the databank-calculator casios. Excellent job and from now one of my favourite reviews ive ever read. A piece of art.

I had a casio calculator back in 95 (not sure exactly) that i *really* loved. Back then it was a miracle of technology...

And something else. I see that the casio function madness doesnt stop through all these years. I see some really great modules with no light or with no wr or with no timer, or no schedule or.. but anyway.

A question. If you had to keep only one which would you keep? Which one is your favourite?


----------



## Sedi

Wow - excellent and informative post! I think we might introduce a sticky in the Digi&ABC forum and if we do - this will be the 1st post in it.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Freddy2

bezgeo85 said:


> I see a llot of love for the databank-calculator casios. Excellent job and from now one of my favourite reviews ive ever read. A piece of art.





Sedi said:


> Wow - excellent and informative post! I think we might introduce a sticky in the Digi%ABC forum and if we do - this will be the 1st post in it.


Thanks guys!  Glad you like it.



bezgeo85 said:


> I had a casio calculator back in 95 (not sure exactly) that i *really* loved. Back then it was a miracle of technology...


I know... b-) And I think they still are. :-! I mean, have you really seen better ones like this since then?...



bezgeo85 said:


> And something else. I see that the casio function madness doesnt stop through all these years. I see some really great modules with no light or with no wr or with no timer, or no schedule or.. but anyway.
> 
> A question. If you had to keep only one which would you keep? Which one is your favourite?


Well... I got my first one for my birthday, back in 1990! It was the original DBC-610 (WR)  and I still have it. The case has been replaced twice by now, so unfortunately the WR on the display is gone, but it works and looks again like when it was new! So you understand that one would be my first choice, for sentimental reasons as well as the looks: I still think it is the best looking one and it is perfect for the more official occasion!
When it comes to functionality however, I would say my favourite is the one I'm wearing every day at home: the DBM-150 can do it all, really!


----------



## Smaug

Did you see Reto's collection? He has a few rare ones:

Casio

Casio


----------



## LUW

FANTASTIC post, Freddy!








Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## iamsupersam

AWESOME LIST MATE!! Thank you for putting it up!! I vote for this to go into the resources folder.

(EDIT: or a sticky like Sedi suggested.. should really read comments before i comment.. XD)


----------



## Dan'l

WoW! Freddy2,Thank You! You put a lot time into this. Fantastic amount of info. 

--- 

I have a fewquestions and if ANYBODY can answer them, it has to be the experts on thisforum. 

I'm on myfourth Casio DBC-301-1 and it's about to fail now. This watch is fantastic! Myfirst was bought in the 1980s. I usually wear out the alpha-numeric keypadbuttons or the function buttons. I've come to rely on it because I'm a seniorcitizen and my memory is fading fast. The Telememo/Schedule function lets meenter dozens of reminder messages with alarms and phone #s. The remindermessages are what I rely on. I usually have about 30 or so reminders set. Ican't get thru the day/week/year without them. 

I've beentrying to find a new DBC-310 or even a DBC-150 for sale with no luck. I checkedwith Casio and after calling 3 different support #s someone finally confirmedthey no longer make any Databank models. One tech support rep, who was veryfamiliar with the large memory 310/150 Schedule function, said no other currentCasio models have a similar feature. I've been searching the web for days now.I had many hits on the model # but they are all out of stock. The only 150 of310 models I found available for sale were used models on ebay. 

Freddy2, Isee in your post in the "&#8230;functional differences per module" section "Max"column you entered 2 numbers as "Maximum amount of numbers for Telememo/Maximumamount of signs for Schedule" for each module. My DBC-310, 1478 Module allows 8characters for each phone name with 12 numbers for the phone number in eachentry. It also allows 11 characters for reminder text plus the alarm time setfor each Schedule entry. 
It doesn'tquite match your numbers, but maybe I'm not interpreting this stuff right.Also, what do you mean by "signs"? 

You alsoadded a few new models, like DBC-611, etc, with descriptions. You explicitlysay "no schedule" and expressly say "5 alarms". Can I assume that any Databank-typeCasio watch models described with 5 
alarms/"4Multi-function Alarms and 1 Multi-function alarm with snooze" then it doesn'thave the robust Schedule memory like the 310/150? I'm trying to zero in on akey descriptor to identify a model with the 310/150-like Schedule. 

Does anyoneknow of another Casio model or module #, or any other brand, with a functionlike the 310 or 150 Schedule? Maybe it's me, but even Casio.com's modeldescriptions are sort of fuzzy when it comes to the Schedule function. 

Thanksagain Freddy2 for all your research and effort with the Databank charts. 

I'm sorryto run on with this post. It's quite important to me to be able to continue to usethe large amount of watch reminder functions, especially to take my RXs. 

Thankseveryone for your time.


----------



## Freddy2

Dan'l said:


> WoW! Freddy2,Thank You! You put a lot time into this. Fantastic amount of info.


You're welcome! 



> I'm on myfourth Casio DBC-310-1 and it's about to fail now. This watch is fantastic! Myfirst was bought in the 1980s. I usually wear out the alpha-numeric keypadbuttons or the function buttons. I've come to rely on it because I'm a seniorcitizen and my memory is fading fast. The Telememo/Schedule function lets meenter dozens of reminder messages with alarms and phone #s. The remindermessages are what I rely on. I usually have about 30 or so reminders set. Ican't get thru the day/week/year without them.
> 
> I've beentrying to find a new DBC-310 or even a DBC-150 for sale with no luck. I checkedwith Casio and after calling 3 different support #s someone finally confirmedthey no longer make any Databank models. One tech support rep, who was veryfamiliar with the large memory 310/150 Schedule function, said no other currentCasio models have a similar feature. I've been searching the web for days now.I had many hits on the model # but they are all out of stock. The only 150 of310 models I found available for sale were used models on ebay.


Well, first of all: you didn't tell me where you're from? I ask, because Casio really does still make some of these DBCs, just not everywhere in the world. In Europe they stopped years ago, but in the US for example the DBC-310 is still being made:
DBC310-1 - Databank - Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.
But actually, I don't think you need to buy a whole new watch: Casio really should be able to supply a new case for your old module, assuming it still works alright. If you're capable, or know someone who is, you can swap in the new case yourself, or you can buy the replacement through your local jewelry (watch) shop and let them do the work.



> Freddy2, Isee in your post in the "&#8230;functional differences per module" section "Max"column you entered 2 numbers as "Maximum amount of numbers for Telememo/Maximumamount of signs for Schedule" for each module. My DBC-310, 1478 Module allows 8characters for each phone name with 12 numbers for the phone number in eachentry. It also allows 11 characters for reminder text plus the alarm time setfor each Schedule entry.
> It doesn'tquite match your numbers, but maybe I'm not interpreting this stuff right.Also, what do you mean by "signs"?


You are right: the explanation of those numbers is somewhat unclear. The fact is that the first number is the amount of characters that can be used for the Telememo name, whereas the second number represents the amount of characters available for the Schedule reminder message (the amount of digits for the Telememo number is 12 for all these watches, except for the DBC-32 and the new DBC-611 that offer 15 digits).



> You alsoadded a few new models, like DBC-611, etc, with descriptions. You explicitlysay "no schedule" and expressly say "5 alarms". Can I assume that any Databank-typeCasio watch models described with 5
> alarms/"4Multi-function Alarms and 1 Multi-function alarm with snooze" then it doesn'thave the robust Schedule memory like the 310/150?


Yes, unfortunately that's true: 5 (or 4+1) alarms and Schedule never go together.


----------



## Keiichi_

Nice post  Thanks for all the info about this type of watches


----------



## Dan'l

9/4 Update: I called Casio & they told me Databanks have not been made in the last 5 years and they left them up on the website just for people to get details on the watches.

I also called Casio Repair & was told no parts are available to repair my DBC310. So I'm out of luck. Maybe I will buy a used one on ebay.

If anyone has a new or used DBC-150 or DBC-310 please reply.

Thanks,
Dan

*** 
Thanks for the reply, Freddy2. You're very generous with your time. I'm in NJ, USA. I emailed Casio about repair/parts availability and I will call them after the holiday. 

If you click the "ShopCasio" button as if to buy it on the casio.com DBC310-1 page you provided, it comes back with "Sorry,this item is not available for purchase through ShopCasio.com". I'm wondering what we can conclude from this; is it available anywhere else?, or not being manufactured anymore?, or ??? I'm going to call them and ask for an explanation. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Lok3sh

I recently discovered an old DBC-30 that has been lying around, and since I'm not such a huge fan of digital watches, was planing to trade it. But I was wondering if someone here knows the value of this watch? I want to know so I can get an idea about what to look for in a trade!

This watch says that it was made in Korea. It has no scratches that I can see and is in very very nice condition with the original strap.

Would anyone be able to help me?

Thanks!


----------



## databanker

Dan'l said:


> 9/4 Update: I called Casio & they told me Databanks have not been made in the last 5 years and they left them up on the website just for people to get details on the watches.
> 
> I also called Casio Repair & was told no parts are available to repair my DBC310. So I'm out of luck. Maybe I will buy a used one on ebay.
> 
> If anyone has a new or used DBC-150 or DBC-310 please reply.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan
> 
> ***
> Thanks for the reply, Freddy2. You're very generous with your time. I'm in NJ, USA. I emailed Casio about repair/parts availability and I will call them after the holiday.
> 
> If you click the "ShopCasio" button as if to buy it on the casio.com DBC310-1 page you provided, it comes back with "Sorry,this item is not available for purchase through ShopCasio.com". I'm wondering what we can conclude from this; is it available anywhere else?, or not being manufactured anymore?, or ??? I'm going to call them and ask for an explanation.
> 
> Thanks again.


I have a used DBC-1500 Casio Data Bank 150 (chrome case, luminous keypad), cosmetically perfect...


----------



## databanker

Try as you might, this watch is no longer available except through auction sites. I would love to replace my broken Data Bank 300.


----------



## databanker

Try as you might, this watch is no longer available except through auction sites. I would love to replace my broken Data Bank 300.


----------



## Dan'l

"I have a used DBC-1500 Casio Data Bank 150 (chrome case,luminous keypad), cosmetically perfect..." 

Thanksdatabanker, but I recently bought a straight For Sale new DBC-150 on eBay withthe black resin case like I prefer. My fourth DBC-300 is about to fail from myabuse of the keys & buttons. 
A new DBC-300recently sold; 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Casio-DBC-310-1-Data-Bank-Rare-Casio-Calculator-Retro-Vintage-NOS-Casio-/280960311266?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item416a8a1fe2&autorefresh=true,
it startedat $99. I was in it for a few bids but it got quickly out of my range on theday it sold. I search every now & then looking for another. 

Good luckwith your search. If you find 2 new ones for $30 each, let me know. ) 

Dan'l


----------



## Dan'l

FYI DBCers, 

There are new DBC-150s forsale at eBay here; 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Discontinued-Casio-Databank-Calculator-Watch-DBC150-1-DBC-150-DBC150-/160904224106?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2576a39d6a

I bought one last month fromthis seller and it's in very good condition, so I just bought another. Myappointments & Senior Reminders should be safe for 10 more years.

Sellerhas 13 more in stock. 

Dan'l


----------



## myitalodisco

I am 41 years old and I always liked digital watches. Of the 80 buy only digital, but I did not give importance to Casio databank watches. The watches calculators I did not like so much because most models do not have light. Now I began to love and so I bought Casio dbc 32. Here in Greece find only casio dbc 32 and the new model Cassio dbc 611. Compared with previous this series and am not very excited since the 2 these new models only store 25 phones without notes and the alarm rings only 10 seconds. Consider buying the psasio dbc 610 now. But I like Casio dbc 62, can not find it!


----------



## DataMan

Great Post!

Would it be possible to post pictures of the INSIDE of a watch? 

I got a DBC-62 off eBay and the beep function (alarm) doesn't work. I want to check to see whether one of those tiny springs is missing.

Thanks!


----------



## Gilles Readydot

Really great and awfully helpfull thread. I registered expressly to thank you as I am beginning to get bit by the CASIO collecting bug and especially the DBCs.
But I have a question about the 32 series. Are the Mondo ones limited? And the color variations of the basic one, especially the yellow one is that one espacially rare? I just bought one thinking of it as being limited for about 100€... And I have seens the Mondos being sold for more than 200€. Is that a fair price?


----------



## tzilayaz

Hi,

First of all I'd like to thank you for detailed summary of DBC watches.

I want to buy buy DBC-611G. But I have doubts about WR.

I saw that you had wrote "_The DBC-61/610/610G with WR on their display, are the only ones that are guaranteed to be Water Resistant (against splashes, but no water pressure)."

and

"__A new (Module 3228) DBC-611 just appeared: It goes back to the popular DBC-610 case, but functionally it is the same as the DBC-32.

It is available as:

- DBC-611 (Unpol.Chrome/SS)
__- DBC-611G (Gold/Gold SS)._

At this point can we accept that DBC-611G is WR?

Thank you.


----------



## Gilles Readydot

Reading the entry on Casio here: DBC-611G-1 - Watches - CASIO 
It the 611 is not WR.
Check the Data Bank page here: DATA BANK - Watches - CASIO, where you get an overview of the available Data Bank watches that are WR, like the DBC-32, which I collect.


----------



## tzilayaz

Gilles Readydot said:


> Reading the entry on Casio here: DBC-611G-1 - Watches - CASIO
> It the 611 is not WR.
> Check the Data Bank page here: DATA BANK - Watches - CASIO, where you get an overview of the available Data Bank watches that are WR, like the DBC-32, which I collect.


So the DBC-32 is WR?


----------



## Gilles Readydot

tzilayaz said:


> So the DBC-32 is WR?


|>


----------



## veracruz

Just like Gilles Readydot, this excellent and informative thread convinced me to register for the forum, and it helped me to make an informed choice as to what to buy. I'm now the owner of a brand new DBC-611, which I like a lot, but I do have a couple of questions for those who also own one:
1. for you who actually own one, is your LCD screen also slightly off-balance? On my watch, the lines where the various statues appear (3 SEC, LT, MUTE etc.) are not quite parallel with the screen frame. It's also noticeable with the lower character line where the date and year are displayed. It doesn't really bother me, I'm just curious;
2. did you feel slightly cheated when you tried out the illumination and realised it's just an amber LED, not the Illuminator (blue backlight)? Again, I think the LED has its retro charm and I can certainly read the display in the dark, but I feel Casio pulled a fast one here;
3. the keyboard feels quite "stiff" on mine, i.e. the buttons take quite a bit of force to register - is this something that gets better with time?

And a couple of general questions:
1. what do Casio's designations after the model number mean, e.g. 611-1, 611-1EF, 611-1CR-FBA etc.? Do the differently designated watches differ in any way?
2. looking at pictures of various used DBC-610s and 611s, I saw that the plastic keyboard surface can get quite dirty, especially around the edges (this one is particularly badly affected: http://thumbnails.inkfrog.com/pix/bokluci/CAS01WA10812_1.JPG/450/0 ). Is this something that tends to happen a lot, and can it be prevented?

Thanks in advance for any answers you may provide, and congratulations on an excellent thread once again, Freddy2.


----------



## Gilles Readydot

1. Will have to check that.
2. That's actually what I found brilliant about the DBC "old skool" series. Makes them feel even more retro.
3. It is stiff, but tnot as stiff as on the DBC32 series. But the 611 keyboard is more prone to breaking, that's why I had opted for the 32 as my first DBC.

second:
1. Depends on the land of purchase. Most models are the same, but the country of origin differs and so also the last numbers. Quite confusing, but you'll get the hang of it. 
2. Can't be prevented, if you wear it regularly and don't clean it regularly.


----------



## veracruz

Don't get me wrong I *love* the DBC-611 design, it's retro, stylish, and restrained at the same time, and as soon as I saw it, I knew it had to be this or nothing - even though I became aware of the DBC-32 through this thread, I never even considered it. But I do feel Casio shouldn't have put "Illuminator" on the watch's face; after all, it's not even period correct to refer to it: this is supposed to be an 80s watch, while the Illuminator feature is a thing of the 90s.

Pity about the keyboard cover - I hope mine doesn't get dirty too soon. How long does it usually take, a couple of years, ten years, more if you're careful? How about the chrome on the resin case, does it rub off quickly? I've never had an anodised Casio watch, only a black plastic one (the W-741, had it forever, a brilliant watch) and a stainless steel Rolex Submariner replica, the MTD-1043, which I also love.


----------



## joeddejohn

That's truly an impressive list from the Casio Databank series. Thank-you for sharing. My father was a techie type of guy and had the dbc-600 in unpolished chrome. As a 8 or 9 year old I marveled at it and when we went to Service Merchandise at the time I saw a DBC-610 in unpolished chrome. He bought one for me and that was my first. About 11 years later he bought be the dbc-1500 with polished chrome and grey keypad. I ended up losing the dbc-610 on an eagle scout project and then ended up with a second one which I eventually lost. Just recently I purchased the dbc-610a in unpolished chrome and totally agree it's the best looking of all the Casio Databank's.


----------



## joeddejohn

I got the dbc-610 probably around 1989 as an 11 year old and I think it had the WR marking on it. I'm really enjoying wearing the dbc-610a even though I carry a cell-phone. I wrote Casio telling them I'm glad they brought back the dbc-610a in that case and style, but hope they would continue making that case since the Schedule graph is really neat. Also suggested maybe they could make a revamped version that worked with your cell phone or something. Still find having a watch is useful from time to time.


----------



## joeddejohn

What about includingthe EDB610-1C, or is that considered a different class?


----------



## veracruz

I was excited to see my new DBC-611 change time automatically according to the Daylight Saving Time, but this morning, I saw that nothing had changed - it's still displaying summer time, just like my other watches. So what gives, have I misunderstood the function of DST on my DBC? And if so, what exactly does it do then, if it doesn't change the time automatically (the way Windows does on the computer, for instance)?


----------



## captain kid

veracruz said:


> I was excited to see my new DBC-611 change time automatically according to the Daylight Saving Time, but this morning, I saw that nothing had changed - it's still displaying summer time, just like my other watches. So what gives, have I misunderstood the function of DST on my DBC? And if so, what exactly does it do then, if it doesn't change the time automatically (the way Windows does on the computer, for instance)?


If it doesn't have atomic reception it won't change DST automatically but you have to switch DST off manually.

Cool thread, I had one of those memory calculator watches in the early 90's but lost it on a holiday. 
Looking at the pictures it could have very well been a DBC-62.


----------



## veracruz

captain kid said:


> If it doesn't have atomic reception it won't change DST automatically but you have to switch DST off manually.
> 
> Cool thread, I had one of those memory calculator watches in the early 90's but lost it on a holiday.
> Looking at the pictures it could have very well been a DBC-62.


Well, since the watch knows the day and the month, and since DST comes into effect on the last Sunday in March and reverts to standard time on the last Sunday in October, it could do it automatically. Still, it seems that the DST function only means that you don't have to go into the time setting mode to change the hour, you just hold a button for three seconds and you've got the correct time. Which is kinda quaint, I have to admit - I mean I was a bit disappointed that it's not automatic, but it's a neat solution to an otherwise very minor inconvenience, which keeps with the spirit of the watch somehow.

The DBC-62 is as elegant as plastic databanks go if you ask me, if I didn't already have the W-741 (the late model, not the one with the gold frame graphics), which I also find works well with my style semi-casual wear, I'd get one of those for sure ... and if Casio re-released it, I'd defintely get one, too.


----------



## Chrisek

Considering the US just arbitrarily changed DST dates, it would be tough for Casio to program for when it goes into effect on different dates in different parts of the world. 

Imagine having a 5 year old Casio pre - programmed for your convenience and now it is incorrect for the rest of its life? 

sent with aloha


----------



## veracruz

Oh, I didn't realise that, I thought it was a worldwide standard, with the only difference in whether a country chose to opt for DST or not (hence the DBC's switch for DST on/off). Since, as you point out, there isn't a standard, it obviously makes sense for the watch not to do change the time on its own and possibly get you in trouble.


----------



## Sedi

What I like about the DST setting (even if it doesn't change automatically) - you don't have to figure out wether to advance the hours or set them back.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Roelosaurus

Question:
Casio relaunched the DBC-610 (non water resistant version) in 2005 with the release of the DBC-610A. As far as I can see the only difference is that this newer version uses the 676A module that has a LED-light instead of a micro-light.
Every picture I've seen of the 610A has "610" stamped in the backplate without an "A". So is there a way to spot the difference between a mint 610 and 610A without having to open it?


----------



## frink85

hey all, new guy here. found this forum/thread via a google search

down to business, i have a DBC-63B watch that i've owned for almost 20 years now. it still works OK and i wear it pretty much every day. however, it has its issues. questions:

1. does anyone know the size of the screws for the back plate? due to wear and tear over the years ive pretty much chewed up the heads. i can still remove them but its a pain. i would like to replace them, anyone have any specs on the screws?

2. the buttons, especially the reset button, stick. has anyone has any experience with this? would cleaning the case help?

thanks in advance! ive has this watch since 7th grade (im 28 years old now) and its been a trooper. so versatile...in the dark, timing runs, figuring out when i can call my relatives overseas, on tests (kidding!...mostly). to be honest, im surprised at how popular they still are nowadays. i get the retro appeal, but $100+ on ebay! wow!

-chris


----------



## kaffakid

Regarding the WR of a DBC - are or were any of them considered WR? I'm looking at the pics and can't find one with the "WATER RESIST" on the case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antdude

Hi all!

I still wear the DB 150 model. I need to find a replacement since this one won't last forever. Casio doesn't make these types anymore with calendar schedulers and stuff. I still see a few sources selling new ones, but they are crazy expensive! Has anyone found a good replacement for these types? I don't use mobile phones, due to my disabilities, so no smart watches for it unless there are stand alone types. I just need calculator, calendar schedulers, alarms, light to wear, etc.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## veracruz

I was just browsing some Casio Databank pictures on Google, and for the first time, I've noticed that there seems to be a polished/shiny chrome version of the DBC-611. Does anyone know anything about this, has anyone got it? I always thought that there was only the brushed chrome version, but I guess that's not the case if these pictures are anything to go by:

http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/GYYaKL8WcNw/maxresdefault.jpg
http://m2.timefy.com/851-6636-product_zoom/casio-classic-databank-illuminator-steel-dbc-611e-1ef.jpg
http://shelta.eu/images/casio-digit...?width=800&height=531&watermark=shelta-gb.png
http://myrwatches.com/resources/media/products/3387/DBC-611E-1EF-c.jpg
http://picture.yatego.com/images/44..._IIIIIII-kqh/casio-herrenuhr-dbc-611e-1ef.jpg

Anyone got any info on this?


----------



## tzilayaz

veracruz said:


> I was just browsing some Casio Databank pictures on Google, and for the first time, I've noticed that there seems to be a polished/shiny chrome version of the DBC-611. Does anyone know anything about this, has anyone got it? I always thought that there was only the brushed chrome version, but I guess that's not the case if these pictures are anything to go by:
> 
> http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/GYYaKL8WcNw/maxresdefault.jpg
> http://m2.timefy.com/851-6636-product_zoom/casio-classic-databank-illuminator-steel-dbc-611e-1ef.jpg
> http://shelta.eu/images/casio-digit...?width=800&height=531&watermark=shelta-gb.png
> http://myrwatches.com/resources/media/products/3387/DBC-611E-1EF-c.jpg
> http://picture.yatego.com/images/44a23a9eb3ec80.9/DBC-611E-1EF_IIIIIII-kqh/casio-herrenuhr-dbc-611e-1ef.jpg
> 
> Anyone got any info on this?


As I know DBC-610 (re-produced in 2005) has matte/brushed chrome and DBC-611 (produced in 2012) has shinny chrome plated.

I check this two versions in local store and I saw the differences between their plating.


----------



## tzilayaz

I wonder why some DBC-63's has different key colors in numeric 4 and 6 in & calculator memory keys.

Are these keys have a special assignment in modes/operations? Or is this just a kind of a art-design?

This is my brand new DBC-63MC-9T (1276) from 1997. I bouhgt it yesterday from a local Casio shop in Istanbul.

It was an old stock waitind for me about 17 years. I can't tell you how I feel happy to find it


----------



## tzilayaz

tzilayaz said:


> DBC-63MC-9T (1276)


How can I find the real sizes of this Casio Booklets?


----------



## antdude

tzilayaz said:


> I wonder why some DBC-63's has different key colors in numeric 4 and 6 in & calculator memory keys.
> 
> Are these keys have a special assignment in modes/operations? Or is this just a kind of a art-design?
> 
> This is my brand new DBC-63MC-9T (1276) from 1997. I bouhgt it yesterday from a local Casio shop in Istanbul.
> 
> It was an old stock waitind for me about 17 years. I can't tell you how I feel happy to find it
> 
> View attachment 1455320


Do they have more and do online orderings? I am looking to replace my old DB 150.


----------



## tzilayaz

antdude said:


> Do they have more and do online orderings? I am looking to replace my old DB 150.


At least they have a DBC-30 with tags on it but this is a small local store and I'm sure they don't have an online orderings.. I saw DBC-150 and 300 listings on eBay. May be you would like to check them.


----------



## tzilayaz

tzilayaz said:


> How can I find the real sizes of this Casio Booklets?
> 
> View attachment 1455545
> 
> View attachment 1455546
> 
> View attachment 1455548


 Guys I really need this pages. How can I find them? Need your help. Thanks.


----------



## antdude

tzilayaz said:


> At least they have a DBC-30 with tags on it but this is a small local store and I'm sure they don't have an online orderings.. I saw DBC-150 and 300 listings on eBay. May be you would like to check them.


Thanks.


----------



## antdude

Has anyone tried EDB610D-8C model that is similiar to the Db 150/310 models? I wonder if it is worth trying one.


----------



## tzilayaz

antdude said:


> Has anyone tried EDB610D-8C model that is similiar to the Db 150/310 models? I wonder if it is worth trying one.


This looks like a cell phone and never be the same as classic DBC watches (Different menus and no schedule pop-up). I won't suggest you to use this if you really like and used to have DBC's.


----------



## antdude

tzilayaz said:


> This looks like a cell phone and never be the same as classic DBC watches (Different menus and no schedule pop-up). I won't suggest you to use this if you really like and used to have DBC's.


No schedule pop-ups? I don't remember that in the classic one. I don't mind GUI changes as long as they work and have the same features. I wished local stores carried these as demos to try.


----------



## kostependrhs

I have a EDB610 and i like it because exactly it does not looks like DBCs (which i do not like). As you can see it does not look nerdy at all. The menu screen looks like a miniature pda, not exactly a cell phone.









Of course it can display the time in a much bigger and readable format.









It supports auto backlight, 300 phone numbers (8 letters and 12 numerals), e-data memory (50 entries, up to 63 characters per entry), search function and many other things. The bracelet version looks elegant imho. The case is plastic with a metallic "cover". Bracelet is not of very good quality but simply acceptable.

One bad thing is that it does not support schedules (meetings etc). I can live with it. 
Another bad thing is that the upper row of letters/numbers looks much different than the lower row. The worst thing of that watch is that the keyboard is hard to operate. You have to press the buttons hard and it is difficult to do it. Many people use their nails to press the buttons which is a big mistake. The result is that the keyboard fades and after six months maybe completely blank! I bought it 8/2013. Untill now i didnt had that problem.


----------



## antdude

kostependrhs said:


> I have a EDB610 and i like it because exactly it does not looks like DBCs (which i do not like). As you can see it does not look nerdy at all. The menu screen looks like a miniature pda, not exactly a cell phone.
> 
> View attachment 1459193
> 
> 
> Of course it can display the time in a much bigger and readable format.
> 
> View attachment 1459194
> 
> 
> It supports auto backlight, 300 phone numbers (8 letters and 12 numerals), e-data memory (50 entries, up to 63 characters per entry), search function and many other things. The bracelet version looks elegant imho. The case is plastic with a metallic "cover". Bracelet is not of very good quality but simply acceptable.
> 
> One bad thing is that it does not support schedules (meetings etc). I can live with it.
> Another bad thing is that the upper row of letters/numbers looks much different than the lower row. The worst thing of that watch is that the keyboard is hard to operate. You have to press the buttons hard and it is difficult to do it. Many people use their nails to press the buttons which is a big mistake. The result is that the keyboard fades and after six months maybe completely blank! I bought it 8/2013. Untill now i didnt had that problem.
> 
> View attachment 1459224


Thanks! "... One bad thing is that it does not support schedules (meetings etc). I can live with it..."? Not me! I need that! I guess no go for this model. Unless there's another model that has it?


----------



## Freddy2

Hello everyone! 

It's good to see our DBC's are still very popular around here!
It has been a while since I last looked through this thread so, in advance, sorry for my rather late answers in some cases!



Roelosaurus said:


> Question:
> Casio relaunched the DBC-610 (non water resistant version) in 2005 with the release of the DBC-610A. As far as I can see the only difference is that this newer version uses the 676A module that has a LED-light instead of a micro-light.
> Every picture I've seen of the 610A has "610" stamped in the backplate without an "A". So is there a way to spot the difference between a mint 610 and 610A without having to open it?


Well, if you can try it out, using the light will tell you whether it's a LED (usually green or blue) or a micro-light (like an old fashioned light bulb). If you can't try it, then turn it over and you will see where it's made. If it says JAPAN, then you have the original 610. If it says anything else, then it's probably the newer 610A. Of course, if the new one still has its original label, that will say 610A as well.



frink85 said:


> i have a DBC-63B watch that i've owned for almost 20 years now. it still works OK and i wear it pretty much every day. however, it has its issues. questions:
> 
> 1. does anyone know the size of the screws for the back plate? due to wear and tear over the years ive pretty much chewed up the heads. i can still remove them but its a pain. i would like to replace them, anyone have any specs on the screws?
> 
> 2. the buttons, especially the reset button, stick. has anyone has any experience with this? would cleaning the case help?
> 
> thanks in advance! ive has this watch since 7th grade (im 28 years old now) and its been a trooper. so versatile...in the dark, timing runs, figuring out when i can call my relatives overseas, on tests (kidding!...mostly).


I'm not that familiar with repairing them. However, all DBC's use the same screws on the back. So if you can find a cheap, old one online (it doesn't need to be working) you can use its screws, as most of the time they are still good.
Regarding the sticky buttons: you can of course try to clean the case, but it's probably the internal metal piece that lost its flexibility. Again you could use the same part of the second-hand one you bought for the screws, and see if you can get it in. I don't know how easy/difficult this is though.



kaffakid said:


> Regarding the WR of a DBC - are or were any of them considered WR? I'm looking at the pics and can't find one with the "WATER RESIST" on the case.


Well, actually all DBC's are CONSIDERED to be water resistant against splashes (just walking in the rain for example, nothing more). But only the original DBC-610 was available in a GUARANTEED water resistant edition (still only against splashes). On that, rather rare edition, it said so on the front (WR) and on the back (WATER RESISTANT).



veracruz said:


> I was just browsing some Casio Databank pictures on Google, and for the first time, I've noticed that there seems to be a polished/shiny chrome version of the DBC-611. Does anyone know anything about this, has anyone got it? I always thought that there was only the brushed chrome version, but I guess that's not the case if these pictures are anything to go by:


As far as I know they are all still unpolished. However, they are a little smoother than the old DBC-610 was. I wouldn't trust these pictures too much. If however you really do find a mirror polished one, please show us a clear picture.



tzilayaz said:


> I wonder why some DBC-63's has different key colors in numeric 4 and 6 in & calculator memory keys.
> 
> Are these keys have a special assignment in modes/operations? Or is this just a kind of a art-design?
> 
> This is my brand new DBC-63MC-9T (1276) from 1997. I bouhgt it yesterday from a local Casio shop in Istanbul.
> 
> It was an old stock waitind for me about 17 years. I can't tell you how I feel happy to find it


Congratulations with your great find! :-! It looks beautiful.
About the different colors on the keypad: no, they don't have any special assignments. They only use those two-tone keypads on the Micro Cosmos series so, after some thinking about it, I guess they form an artistic impression of a string of DNA! Compare the second and the fourth row, together with the cross-overs in the third, with a DNA-string laying on its side.



tzilayaz said:


> How can I find the real sizes of this Casio Booklets?


Great find as well. Interesting pictures, unfortunately very small and in Japanese!... :-d I'm sorry, but I don't have any bigger ones of those either. Maybe you could try and ask the person on whose (Japanese) site these pictures are posted.
By the way, I looked through these pictures and, as far as I can make things out, there aren't any unknown variations on them.

Freddy


----------



## tzilayaz

Hi Freddy, thanks for these useful informations. Exactly what I'm looking for is that microorganisim symbol which my DBC-63 has got in screen.

I thought the details of this microorganisim was written in watch's tag but all of them were written in Japanesse and I wouldn't translate them  Do you know anything about this symbol or would you help me to find it out?

I really want to know what I carry on my wirst I'm madly searching for it but I have nothing yet 

By the way I woudln't contact the person who post this vintage catalog pages years before. He or She has no communication informataion


----------



## Freddy2

tzilayaz said:


> Hi Freddy, thanks for these useful informations. Exactly what I'm looking for is that microorganisim symbol which my DBC-63 has got in screen.
> 
> I thought the details of this microorganisim was written in watch's tag but all of them were written in Japanesse and I wouldn't translate them  Do you know anything about this symbol or would you help me to find it out?
> 
> I really want to know what I carry on my wirst I'm madly searching for it but I have nothing yet
> 
> By the way I woudln't contact the person who post this vintage catalog pages years before. He or She has no communication informataion


Too bad, that this person can not be contacted.
The data telling you what creature this is was originally on the plastic box that contained the watch. I'm sorry, but I don't know what it's called. Any micro-biologists around here!?... ;-) Otherwise your best bet is when someone around here has the same one, still in its box.


----------



## veracruz

Freddy2 said:


> As far as I know they are all still unpolished. However, they are a little smoother than the old DBC-610 was. I wouldn't trust these pictures too much. If however you really do find a mirror polished one, please show us a clear picture.


Freddy, thanks for the information. However, I find it hard *not* to trust the pictures - to my mind, some of them leave little doubt that mirror-finish DBCs do exist. Furthermore, Tzilayaz said in post no. 43 suggested that he had seen shiny 611s, so it may be down to regional differences. But at any rate, if I ever see a 611 shinier than my own, rest assured that I'll try to document it as well as I can because I really am intrigued by those pictures floating around on the Internet.


----------



## k8cm

this microorganisim is 'porcelain crab larva'(カニダマシの幼生)



tzilayaz said:


> Hi Freddy, thanks for these useful informations. Exactly what I'm looking for is that microorganisim symbol which my DBC-63 has got in screen.
> 
> I thought the details of this microorganisim was written in watch's tag but all of them were written in Japanesse and I wouldn't translate them  Do you know anything about this symbol or would you help me to find it out?
> 
> I really want to know what I carry on my wirst I'm madly searching for it but I have nothing yet
> 
> By the way I woudln't contact the person who post this vintage catalog pages years before. He or She has no communication informataion
> 
> View attachment 1463812
> 
> 
> View attachment 1463818
> View attachment 1463819


----------



## antdude

Has anyone tried the Casio Data Bank's cheap knockoff: DigiTech 50 Watch?

Amazon.com: 50 Memory Data Bank Calculator Smart Watch: Digitech: Watches = $9.99 + $6.98 = $16.97
Amazon.com: VINTAGE RETRO BLACK DATA BANK ILLUMINATOR DIGITAL MULTIFUNCTION SPORT WATCH: Watches = $8.88 + $4.49 = $13.37

Is it really that bad compare to the currently expensive Casio's DB 150 and 300 models (just need calculator, phone numbers, stopwatch, and scheduler)? Are there any others?


----------



## Sedi

k8cm said:


> this microorganisim is 'porcelain crab larva'(カニダマシの幼生)


Cool - thanks for the info! I was looking at endless google pics to find out what it is and came up with nothing.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Freddy2

I usually don't "brag" about it... :-d when I get something new, but this time I thought I'd update the picture of my first 8 models on the opening post, with my latest two additions, the pretty rare DBC-800 and finally the extremely b-) rare DBC-1500B-3CJF:


----------



## antdude

Freddy2 said:


> I usually don't "brag" about it... :-d when I get something new, but this time I thought I'd update the picture of my first 8 models on the opening post, with my latest two additions, the pretty rare DBC-800 and finally the extremely b-) rare DBC-1500B-3CJF:


Wow, that is a lot of models. I will have to see if I hunt one of those down for my own to replace my 150!


----------



## veracruz

Freddy2 said:


> As far as I know they are all still unpolished. However, they are a little smoother than the old DBC-610 was. I wouldn't trust these pictures too much. If however you really do find a mirror polished one, please show us a clear picture.


So I dropped by my Casio AD today on an unrelated errand, and I can tell you that polished DBC-611s definitely do exist. They had both a silver and a gold one ... and boy am I glad that mine isn't like that because in real life, they don't look classy at all. The bracelet also doesn't go together with the case finish all that well, even though that was my primary reason for "polish envy" - totally unjustified. Forgot to take a picture, but those found on the Internet should suffuce, because they're absolutely real.


----------



## Freddy2

veracruz said:


> So I dropped by my Casio AD today on an unrelated errand, and I can tell you that polished DBC-611s definitely do exist. They had both a silver and a gold one ... and boy am I glad that mine isn't like that because in real life, they don't look classy at all. The bracelet also doesn't go together with the case finish all that well, even though that was my primary reason for "polish envy" - totally unjustified. Forgot to take a picture, but those found on the Internet should suffuce, because they're absolutely real.


Thanks for confirming! :-!

So this means there are now four different versions of the (Module 3228) DBC-611:








- DBC-611 (Unpol.Chrome/SS)
- DBC-611G (Unpol.Gold/Gold SS)
- DBC-611E (Pol.Chrome/SS)
- DBC-611GE (Pol.Gold/Gold SS).


----------



## veracruz

This seems to be the case, yes. Furthermore, the 611GE has a very distinct green screen, not amber like you see in most pictures of the gold ones.

(For the record, I got mine from Singapore, the full designation on the label is DBC-611-1DF, and it is the unpolished chrome version, cal. 3228.)


----------



## antdude

Freddy2 said:


> I usually don't "brag" about it... :-d when I get something new, but this time I thought I'd update the picture of my first 8 models on the opening post, with my latest two additions, the pretty rare DBC-800 and finally the extremely b-) rare DBC-1500B-3CJF:


How come the black plastic 150 model isn't listed (similiar to DBC-1500L and DBC-310)? Are there any more of these Casio DB models with schedulers? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Freddy2

antdude said:


> How come the black plastic 150 model isn't listed (similiar to DBC-1500L and DBC-310)? Are there any more of these Casio DB models with schedulers? Thank you in advance.


All the ones with a Schedule are in the list of "_the main models and their modules_" in my opening post of this thread, including the DBC-150(B) you're interested in. This picture here is just an example of my own collection!


----------



## antdude

Freddy2 said:


> All the ones with a Schedule are in the list of "_the main models and their modules_" in my opening post of this thread, including the DBC-150(B) you're interested in. This picture here is just an example of my own collection!


Thanks! SOmeone needs to update it since livedoor link is broken now.

It looks like DBC-600, DBC-610, DBM-150, DBC-800, DBC-1500L, DBX-103, DBC-62-9G, DBC-62A-9G, DBC-63S-9T, DBC-1500B-3CJF, and DBC-310 are the models with schedulers. I can only find 150 and 300 so far.


----------



## ptatohed

Freddy2, you are so awesome. This thread is great. Because of you, I knew I had to have a DBM-150 (which I now do  ). I have had a DBC-61 and then a DBC-62 for decades and about a year ago I decided to look into 'upgrading'. I was thinking DBC-150/DBC-310, maybe even a DBC-63 but this ( http://members.chello.nl/h.h.j.f.beens/temp/CasioDBModules.PNG ) showed me the limitations of those models (and the virtues of the DBM-150!). I signed up tonight just to thank you. Thanks! 

PS What is the difference between micro and LED? I have 2 DBC-62s, one has a green light and one has a white light, what does that mean?


----------



## Freddy2

ptatohed said:


> Freddy2, you are so awesome. This thread is great. Because of you, I knew I had to have a DBM-150 (which I now do  ). I have had a DBC-61 and then a DBC-62 for decades and about a year ago I decided to look into 'upgrading'. I was thinking DBC-150/DBC-310, maybe even a DBC-63 but this ( http://members.chello.nl/h.h.j.f.beens/temp/CasioDBModules.PNG ) showed me the limitations of those models (and the virtues of the DBM-150!). I signed up tonight just to thank you. Thanks!


You're welcome! :-! I'm glad I could help you! Those are still great watches, aren't they!?... b-) Even by today's standards!



ptatohed said:


> PS What is the difference between micro and LED? I have 2 DBC-62s, one has a green light and one has a white light, what does that mean?


Well, it's purely a technical difference. The originals (modules 563 and 676) are from the days when LEDs were still quite expensive, so they used a so called Micro Light bulb instead. These are very similar to the old fashioned light bulbs we are all very familiar with, only a lot smaller. But it also meant that using the light on these older watches used a lot of power, draining the battery pretty fast.
So when they decided to use the 676 module again in 2005, they changed to original Micro Light into a green LED (676A).


----------



## ptatohed

Freddy2 said:


> You're welcome! :-! I'm glad I could help you! Those are still great watches, aren't they!?... b-) Even by today's standards!
> 
> Well, it's purely a technical difference. The originals (modules 563 and 676) are from the days when LEDs were still quite expensive, so they used a so called Micro Light bulb instead. These are very similar to the old fashioned light bulbs we are all very familiar with, only a lot smaller. But it also meant that using the light on these older watches used a lot of power, draining the battery pretty fast.
> So when they decided to use the 676 module again in 2005, they changed to original Micro Light into a green LED (676A).


Oh yes, absolutely, these are great watches. I have had one on my wrist since high school 20 years ago.  I don't care what people say about my 'nerd' watch, I love it. I even wore it the day of my wedding! How cool is it to figure out your gas mileage right there at the pump, or figure out the price per ounce when comparison shopping, or being alerted that you put a warm can of soda in the freezer 25 minutes ago from the countdown timer, or being reminded that next week is your anniversary from the little tick mark on the home page calendar, etc.? 

I see. So, the white light is Bulb and the green light is LED. Are you saying they made the DBC-62 as recently as 2005? I guess that would make sense. My white light 62 is from early/mid 90's and my green light 62 was purchased in 2007 (I think it was like $40 new on Amazon). Is there a way of telling Bulb or LED (short of pressing the light button)? 

By the way, my wife is mad at you.  This thread got me hooked on collecting and I now have over 10 DBC (or DBX,EDB,DBM) models, including (but not limited to) DBC-150, DBC-150B, DBC-W150, DBC-30, DBX-102, DBC-80, DBM-150, EDB-610, etc. 

Freddy, I don't suppose you have access to information like the range of manufacturing years for each model, the quantity of each model made, etc.?

Thanks again.


----------



## Freddy2

ptatohed said:


> Oh yes, absolutely, these are great watches. I have had one on my wrist since high school 20 years ago.


I got my first one for my birthday in 1990!  It was the DBC-610 and I still have it... just changed the case two times, because of the keypad.



ptatohed said:


> I don't care what people say about my 'nerd' watch, I love it.


Sometimes it's even fun to hear what people are saying. One time I was in a very crowded train and when getting off the train, I heard one guy saying to the other: "Did you see that!?... His watch has a keypad!" :-d



ptatohed said:


> I see. So, the white light is Bulb and the green light is LED. Are you saying they made the DBC-62 as recently as 2005? I guess that would make sense. My white light 62 is from early/mid 90's and my green light 62 was purchased in 2007 (I think it was like $40 new on Amazon). Is there a way of telling Bulb or LED (short of pressing the light button)?


Well, the easiest way is to look at the back where it was made: "JAPAN" almost certainly means it has a Micro Light bulb, whereas if it was made somewhere else (KOREA or THAILAND for example) it's probably a newer one with a LED.



ptatohed said:


> By the way, my wife is mad at you.  This thread got me hooked on collecting and I now have over 10 DBC (or DBX,EDB,DBM) models, including (but not limited to) DBC-150, DBC-150B, DBC-W150, DBC-30, DBX-102, DBC-80, DBM-150, EDB-610, etc.


Any pictures!?... b-) That's an impressive collection, with some pretty rare models!



ptatohed said:


> Freddy, I don't suppose you have access to information like the range of manufacturing years for each model, the quantity of each model made, etc.?


No, I'm sorry. It took me quite some time to figure out all the introduction years of the models, but how long and how many, I don't know. Except of course for those few models that are considered very rare, like my new DBC-1500B-3CJF! ;-)


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> Oh yes, absolutely, these are great watches. I have had one on my wrist since high school 20 years ago.  I don't care what people say about my 'nerd' watch, I love it. I even wore it the day of my wedding! How cool is it to figure out your gas mileage right there at the pump, or figure out the price per ounce when comparison shopping, or being alerted that you put a warm can of soda in the freezer 25 minutes ago from the countdown timer, or being reminded that next week is your anniversary from the little tick mark on the home page calendar, etc.?  ...


Yeah, people say that to me too. Also, OLD school. I care not. I don't want a big mobile device!


----------



## veracruz

antdude said:


> Yeah, people say that to me too. Also, OLD school. I care not. I don't want a big mobile device!


I'm actually really angry that Casio got rid of the scheduler as they needlessly "updated" the DBC-610 (module 676) to 611. That was my favourite thing about the 676 module, and I'd gladly trade the 5 alarms and the currency exchange calculator that were added.

Oh yeah, I've just remembered: they took away the countdown timer, too! I can't imagine what they were thinking, honestly.


----------



## antdude

veracruz said:


> I'm actually really angry that Casio got rid of the scheduler as they needlessly "updated" the DBC-610 (module 676) to 611. That was my favourite thing about the 676 module, and I'd gladly trade the 5 alarms and the currency exchange calculator that were added.
> 
> Oh yeah, I've just remembered: they took away the countdown timer, too! I can't imagine what they were thinking, honestly.


I definitely need the scheduler too! Ugh!


----------



## ptatohed

Oh man, I can't believe I did this. I bought a very nice condition DBM-150 a few months ago, right? It was around $80ish. I love everything it offers. But I am still having a hard time getting past the silver "pizza slice" button. Well, I stumbled across a black buttoned DBM-150 on ebay today for $55 (I had no idea it existed!). I couldn't help myself.....
RARE Vintage 90s Casio DBM 150 Telememo 150 Data Bank Calculator Men Watch | eBay
My wife is going to kill me. And think I am nuts.







 Bigger Pic


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> Oh man, I can't believe I did this. I bought a very nice condition DBM-150 a few months ago, right? It was around $80ish. I love everything it offers. But I am still having a hard time getting past the silver "pizza slice" button. Well, I stumbled across a black buttoned DBM-150 on ebay today for $55 (I had no idea it existed!). I couldn't help myself.....
> RARE Vintage 90s Casio DBM 150 Telememo 150 Data Bank Calculator Men Watch | eBay
> My wife is going to kill me. And think I am nuts.
> 
> View attachment 1550183
> Bigger Pic


Nice. Good thing I am single not to deal with that, but then people think I am crazy to be old school with this watch!


----------



## ptatohed

Freddy2 said:


> Any pictures!?...





Freddy2 said:


> That's an impressive collection, with some pretty rare models!




Here you go Feddy. Thanks for asking. 

 

(this reply editor is impossible. I give up trying to post a picture directly, here are some links)

http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/ptatohedx/Casio%20DBC/01.jpg
 

http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/ptatohedx/Casio%20DBC/02.jpg

http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/ptatohedx/Casio%20DBC/03.jpg

Maybe this will work:


----------



## veracruz

These are very nice. I see you've got my all-time favourite, the DBX-102 (it's crazy how smooth it must have looked when it was released), but what's the one with a part of its screen in green? I don't think I've ever seen that one before, and it's awesome - kind of a missing link between the old square design and the (IMO less successful) rounded of the mid-90s ...

Oh yeah, the way you post pictures is that you put the links you posted between two img tags, like this:


----------



## ptatohed

veracruz said:


> These are very nice. I see you've got my all-time favourite, the DBX-102 (it's crazy how smooth it must have looked when it was released), but what's the one with a part of its screen in green? I don't think I've ever seen that one before, and it's awesome - kind of a missing link between the old square design and the (IMO less successful) rounded of the mid-90s ...
> 
> Oh yeah, the way you post pictures is that you put the links you posted between two img tags, like this:


Thanks vera. I love the look of the DBX-102. But I find it disappointing that it doesn't have a light. Also, I am too nervous to use it because of the delicate exposed paint of the keypad. Right now my keypad is mint. So my favorite look is the DBC-62 or the DBX-102. But I like the additional features of some other models. 

The one with the upper green screen portion is the DBCW-150. It has the WaveCeptor technology. It can link to the antenna in Colorado via satellite and set the time atomically. You can set it up to happen overnight by itself and/or you can do it manually anytime. It takes about 3-4 minutes to sync. And that green area basically just shows a moving sine wave as it is linking. On the upper right, there is an icon of a satellite dish indicating the strength of the signal. Of course, this watch gives up the calendar feature (and the countdown timer). It's more of a collector's novelty to me, I don't find myself using it regularly. Freddy talks about it on page one of this thread. 

Thanks for the photo info. I only finally figured it out because Photobucket had a "forums" copy and paste option. Using the 'Insert Image' option from this website doesn't seem to work. Even just a basic reply is all sketchy and not all my typed characters appear. It's frustrating. I just do it in Word and then paste it in. 

Thanks,


----------



## ptatohed

There is actually a DBCW-150 for sale right now on ebay. $61 buy it now. Not a bad price. I have seen these bid up to over $100. Not the best shape but not too too bad. Not original band but case/instructions. FYI.

Casio Wave Ceptor Data Bank DBC 150W RARE | eBay


----------



## Freddy2

ptatohed said:


> Here you go Freddy. Thanks for asking.


That's a beautiful collection! b-)
I just can't see the one on the far left; which one is that?...
And I see you prefer the resin look. ;-) No chrome ones yet!?...


----------



## ptatohed

Freddy2 said:


> That's a beautiful collection! b-)
> I just can't see the one on the far left; which one is that?...
> And I see you prefer the resin look. ;-) No chrome ones yet!?...


Thanks Freddy.

Nevermind the one on the far left. I probably shouldn't have even included it. It's just an old beat up DB-30. It came along with the bandless DBC-150 you see. I got both without batteries and bands for like $11 shipped. Last night I put a (factory) band on the DBC-150. 

Yeah.... no offense (because I know your favorite is your silver DBC-61) but I am not a big fan of silver digital watches. To me, silver/chrome should be left for analogue watches and black for digital. Just my opinion. With that said, my EDB-610 is silver, which I forgot to picture, but I think I am going to sell him.

I had a question for you. You mentioned that you have replaced your case on your 61. Is there a good place to buy new cases for the DBC/DBX/DBM watches?

Thanks!


----------



## Freddy2

ptatohed said:


> Yeah.... no offense (because I know your favorite is your silver DBC-61) but I am not a big fan of silver digital watches. To me, silver/chrome should be left for analogue watches and black for digital. Just my opinion.


I can understand your opinion, as I feel the same way about the gold ones; I think that's just one step too far! :-d



ptatohed said:


> I had a question for you. You mentioned that you have replaced your case on your 61. Is there a good place to buy new cases for the DBC/DBX/DBM watches?


Well... it depends: as long as it's recent enough, most likely Casio still sells spare parts for it, so your local jeweler can help you with that (that's what I did with my DBC-610), or you can contact Casio directly. But if it's an older one, then online is your only bet: quite often spare parts turn up on eBay for example.


----------



## ptatohed

My new black Cal/C button DBM-150 arrived yesterday.  So 1 week to the day. 7 days from Hong Kong to California is pretty good! This new DBM-150 is pretty nice. It's in decent shape. No scratches but the keyboard seems to be just a smidge worn. Not so much worn graphics, just a slight overall discoloring/fading. So maybe it got some excessive sun exposure? The background of the screen (the gray area of the module around the black LCD digits) has a yellower hue than my original DBM-150 which is very silver/gray in the background. The new DBM has a Casio brand band but a different one than my original DBM. My original DBM has a DBC-62 band. I am not sure what bands the DBMs originally came with? The new DBM has more of an aqua blue "Memory Protection" lettering and Rvrs / Fwrd keys. My original DBM uses medium blue. They both say made in Japan on the back cover. Lastly, and this was my primary reason for the purchase, my new DBM has a black Cal/C button!! Yes!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/eve...ut-casio-dbc-series-726143-8.html#post8041423

Here's my question, is it easy enough to swap front Cal buttons? I want to use my original DBM's band, case, and module but I'd like to swap out the silver button and swap in the black button.


----------



## Freddy2

ptatohed said:


> No scratches but the keyboard seems to be just a smidge worn. Not so much worn graphics, just a slight overall discoloring/fading. So maybe it got some excessive sun exposure? The background of the screen (the gray area of the module around the black LCD digits) has a yellower hue than my original DBM-150 which is very silver/gray in the background. The new DBM has a Casio brand band but a different one than my original DBM. My original DBM has a DBC-62 band. I am not sure what bands the DBMs originally came with? The new DBM has more of an aqua blue "Memory Protection" lettering and Rvrs / Fwrd keys. My original DBM uses medium blue. They both say made in Japan on the back cover. Lastly, and this was my primary reason for the purchase, my new DBM has a black Cal/C button!! Yes!


You have found one of the (slightly rarer) DBM-150-9 models; congratulations! :-! These have a yellow display, slightly different colors on the keypad and around the display, and of course a black button with CAL/C in yellow. I can understand why you would think it looks a little faded, but I think it really isn't. On this picture you can see how it is supposed to look like when new, complete with the original band:











ptatohed said:


> Here's my question, is it easy enough to swap front Cal buttons? I want to use my original DBM's band, case, and module but I'd like to swap out the silver button and swap in the black button.


No, I really would NOT do that. Maybe it's possible, but it's definitely not easy and there's a big risk you'll end up with two broken ones.
You can of course change the band and use the original module, in case you have a lot of data already put in.


----------



## ptatohed

Thanks F2. That was helpful. I see now that there isn't anything worn about my DBM-150-9 (it's supposed to have a yellowish screen and slightly yellowish numbers on the keypad). How did you know the "-9"?? What's the point of the yellowish screen? It looks like the band should be the DBC-150/310 style. 

Hey, quick (and stupid) question. When storing one of the DBC "B" watches (glow in the dark keypad), what is the best way to store it? Keep it in the light so "the keypad stays charged", or store it in the dark so it "doesn't wear out its glow". (I told you - stupid question).


----------



## Freddy2

ptatohed said:


> How did you know the "-9"??


There is a system in Casio's naming scheme: -9 stands for yellow! ;-)



ptatohed said:


> What's the point of the yellowish screen?


Just a matter of taste and it's something different, so...



ptatohed said:


> It looks like the band should be the DBC-150/310 style.


That's the one.



ptatohed said:


> Hey, quick (and stupid) question. When storing one of the DBC "B" watches (glow in the dark keypad), what is the best way to store it? Keep it in the light so "the keypad stays charged", or store it in the dark so it "doesn't wear out its glow". (I told you - stupid question).


Not stupid at all. Regarding the glowing, it doesn't matter: it's not wearing out, and it doesn't need to stay charged. So it's the same as with everything else: direct sun light does make things fade, but anything else is fine.


----------



## ptatohed

Thanks again F2. 

Hey, I know you guys know about this (DBC-150B?) knock-off Digitech, right?

Well, did you guys know about this (DBC-610) knock-off "Noble"?


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> Thanks again F2.
> 
> Hey, I know you guys know about this (DBC-150B?) knock-off Digitech, right?
> 
> Well, did you guys know about this (DBC-610) knock-off "Noble"?


I didn't know about Noble. They both suck badly compared to Casio, right?


----------



## ptatohed

So, has anyone been successful in re-painting the 'L-I-G-H-T' letters on an EL model's light button (DBC-30, 63, 150, 310, etc.)?


----------



## Maxlame

Hello,

the case of my DBC-62 has broken. I'm going to order a new case, but it seems there were few versions of this watch, that differ in spare parts: DBC-62-1A, DBC-62-1U, DBC-62-1Z and DBC-62-9G. The most differences seem to be beetwen 9G and others - case, module and back cover have different numbers. I would like to get the case of correct version, but unfortunately I don't know a way to distinguish beetwen all these versions.

Any help or advice would be apreciated.

Cheers


----------



## ptatohed

Maxlame said:


> Hello,
> 
> the case of my DBC-62 has broken. I'm going to order a new case, but it seems there were few versions of this watch, that differ in spare parts: DBC-62-1A, DBC-62-1U, DBC-62-1Z and DBC-62-9G. The most differences seem to be beetwen 9G and others - case, module and back cover have different numbers. I would like to get the case of correct version, but unfortunately I don't know a way to distinguish beetwen all these versions.
> 
> Any help or advice would be apreciated.
> 
> Cheers


Max, I am not sure the answer to your question - sorry - but where can new cases be ordered? Thanks.


----------



## Maxlame

ptatohed: please chceck your inbox.

Does anyone have an idea if case for dbc-62-9 will work with dbc-62-1 mechanism/movement?


----------



## ptatohed

Maxlame said:


> ptatohed: please chceck your inbox.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea if case for dbc-62-9 will work with dbc-62-1 mechanism/movement?


Max, I'd hate to give you the wrong answer but I can't see why your dbc-62 module wouldn't fit in either case. Have you asked the vendor?


----------



## Freddy2

Maxlame said:


> Does anyone have an idea if case for dbc-62-9 will work with dbc-62-1 mechanism/movement?


Hi Max,

yes, those cases are exactly the same, except for some of the colors on the front of the display (62-1 = white/ 62-9 = yellow).
So no problem, if you don't mind the yellow! ;-)


----------



## Maxlame

Thank you for your answers


----------



## antdude

Has anyone ever had to fix a DB 150's left plastic button that came out before? If so, then how did you fix it? Glue?


----------



## mecsimm

Hello, new to the forum. I have a Database 150, module 1477. I recently needed to replace the battery -- which I did fairly easily. However, I noticed after a few hours the light would not work, and the BATT symbol appears. There are also flashing dashed lines in the schedule boxes. Well, I thought the brand new battery was defective, so I replaced it with another new battery -- same thing happened. Does anyone have a clue as to what could be causing the battery to drain so quickly ? I tested the new battery and it had 3.16V. After only 3 hours in the watch, it was down to 2.8V.


----------



## antdude

mecsimm said:


> Hello, new to the forum. I have a Database 150, module 1477. I recently needed to replace the battery -- which I did fairly easily. However, I noticed after a few hours the light would not work, and the BATT symbol appears. There are also flashing dashed lines in the schedule boxes. Well, I thought the brand new battery was defective, so I replaced it with another new battery -- same thing happened. Does anyone have a clue as to what could be causing the battery to drain so quickly ? I tested the new battery and it had 3.16V. After only 3 hours in the watch, it was down to 2.8V.


Not bad as yours, but I have had the light stopped working after changing its battery. Maybe it broke?


----------



## mecsimm

What's so weird, is the light works perfectly fine right after changing the battery, and the dashes are not there. It's almost as if something is shorting out, or a button is somehow contacting. I read somewhere online about the battery shorting against the cover. I know it has the white plastic cover, but they put a piece of tape over the inside of the cover and it stopped the short. I guess it's worth a try !


----------



## ptatohed

antdude said:


> Has anyone ever had to fix a DB 150's left plastic button that came out before? If so, then how did you fix it? Glue?


ant, do you mean the button literally fell out of the watch? Can you show us a close-up pic? Have you opened the watch up yet? Bummer, good luck dude.



mecsimm said:


> Hello, new to the forum. I have a Database 150, module 1477. I recently needed to replace the battery -- which I did fairly easily. However, I noticed after a few hours the light would not work, and the BATT symbol appears. There are also flashing dashed lines in the schedule boxes. Well, I thought the brand new battery was defective, so I replaced it with another new battery -- same thing happened. Does anyone have a clue as to what could be causing the battery to drain so quickly ? I tested the new battery and it had 3.16V. After only 3 hours in the watch, it was down to 2.8V.


mec, Did you reset the watch using the "AC"? Even though the Casio instructions say to touch the AC (All Clear?) point to the positive side of the battery with conductive metal after replacing the battery, I usually skip this step and have no problems. However, one time I skipped this step on a DBC-63 and the watch really wigged out on me. I opened it back up, did the "AC Thing" and it solved the problem. Try that if you have not.


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> ant, do you mean the button literally fell out of the watch? Can you show us a close-up pic? Have you opened the watch up yet? Bummer, good luck dude...


Yes like broke off. No to picture since my cameras suck for close ups. I don't think I will bother since I have another watch (same model) to use. Has anyone ever had that problem before? I guessed I used it too much. Even its button's texts were fading badly. I think I had it since Y2K or even earlier. Haha!


----------



## mecsimm

Can you explain how to do the AC (all clear) ? I see a marking on the battery holder metal (right side) that says AC. Do you touch the metal marked AC to the top + of the battery, or do you have to stick something pointed like tweezers in the hole beside the AC mark ? The metal that is stamped AC is already connected to the top of the battery. I guess I'm confused.


----------



## ptatohed

mecsimm said:


> Can you explain how to do the AC (all clear) ? I see a marking on the battery holder metal (right side) that says AC. Do you touch the metal marked AC to the top + of the battery, or do you have to stick something pointed like tweezers in the hole beside the AC mark ? The metal that is stamped AC is already connected to the top of the battery. I guess I'm confused.


mec, the Casio instruction say to use tweezers but that doesn't make sense to me as I don't see how a "tweezer leg" will fit down in that little hole. So, I'd suggest using a bent paperclip. Basically what you are trying to do is touch (with conductive metal) the bottom of the AC hole to the top (+) side of the battery at the same time. Does that make sense?

See page 4: http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw1477.pdf


----------



## mecsimm

Thanks ptatohed for the explanantion. I didn't want to stick something metal down that little hole without making sure of what I was doing ! I'll try a small paper clip and see what happens.


----------



## antdude

So, do all of you still wear your Casio DB watches? I do with my old 150 watch (need to find a good replacement) when I go out. If not, then what did you replace them with?


----------



## ptatohed

antdude said:


> So, do all of you still wear your Casio DB watches? I do with my old 150 watch (need to find a good replacement) when I go out. If not, then what did you replace them with?


ant, are you kidding? Of course! Every single day. I wore my DBC-62 on my wedding day! I knew I probably shouldn't but I figured I was wearing a tux with long sleeves so it would cover my watch. Well my sleeve must have lifted up at one point and my sister (who always gives me a hard time about my "nerd watch") screamed! "Ahhhhhh!!!!.... You did NOT wear that watch to your wedding!!!!!!". I I do have one "dress" watch (silver with an analogue face) "just in case" but, to be honest, I still usually end up wearing my DBC, even if getting dressed up for a nice occasion.


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> ant, are you kidding? Of course! Every single day. I wore my DBC-62 on my wedding day! I knew I probably shouldn't but I figured I was wearing a tux with long sleeves so it would cover my watch. Well my sleeve must have lifted up at one point and my sister (who always gives me a hard time about my "nerd watch") screamed! "Ahhhhhh!!!!.... You did NOT wear that watch to your wedding!!!!!!". I I do have one "dress" watch (silver with an analogue face) "just in case" but, to be honest, I still usually end up wearing my DBC, even if getting dressed up for a nice occasion.


Haha, I would do the same. Everyone says I am SO old school with it and many other things like my 19.5" Sharp CRT TV from January 1996, VCR, analog hearing aid model from 1994, etc. :O


----------



## mecsimm

antdude said:


> So, do all of you still wear your Casio DB watches? I do with my old 150 watch (need to find a good replacement) when I go out. If not, then what did you replace them with?


Yes everyday ! I started out in the early 90's with a DBC-610 (676 module). I wore it for at least 10 years, until one of the ears that holds the band in place broke off. Like others, the chrome plating had worn off the case -- but I still wore it. I then got a DBC-150 around 2004 or so. I did not like the resin band, so I put the metal band from the DBC-610 on it. It looks a little wierd, with a metal band and black resin case -- but hey who cares. I've worn the DBC-150 everyday until I changed the battery about 2 weeks ago. I tried at least 3 new batteries, and everytime the battery only lasts a day or two and is completely discharged to the point where the display goes blank. I tried the AC trick after changing each battery, and it still drains the battery. I get the low BATT warning about two hours after installing a battery. It's as if something is shorting or draining the battery, but I can't tell that any metal tabs are touching where they shouldn't.

I've ordered a new DBC-611 online, but I know I won't like it as well as the DBC-150 because the new 611 has no countdown timer and the light is not the bright blue "illuminator". But I guess it will do for now.

I may try sending the DBC-150 back to Casio to see if it can be repaired. Has anyone here on the forum had any experiences (good or bad) with Casio's technical service repair ? Were the repair costs reasonable ? Did you get back the same module, or did they replace it with something else ?


----------



## antdude

mecsimm said:


> Yes everyday ! I started out in the early 90's with a DBC-610 (676 module). I wore it for at least 10 years, until one of the ears that holds the band in place broke off. Like others, the chrome plating had worn off the case -- but I still wore it. I then got a DBC-150 around 2004 or so. I did not like the resin band, so I put the metal band from the DBC-610 on it. It looks a little wierd, with a metal band and black resin case -- but hey who cares. I've worn the DBC-150 everyday until I changed the battery about 2 weeks ago. I tried at least 3 new batteries, and everytime the battery only lasts a day or two and is completely discharged to the point where the display goes blank. I tried the AC trick after changing each battery, and it still drains the battery. I get the low BATT warning about two hours after installing a battery. It's as if something is shorting or draining the battery, but I can't tell that any metal tabs are touching where they shouldn't.
> 
> I've ordered a new DBC-611 online, but I know I won't like it as well as the DBC-150 because the new 611 has no countdown timer and the light is not the bright blue "illuminator". But I guess it will do for now.
> 
> I may try sending the DBC-150 back to Casio to see if it can be repaired. Has anyone here on the forum had any experiences (good or bad) with Casio's technical service repair ? Were the repair costs reasonable ? Did you get back the same module, or did they replace it with something else ?


Too bad 611 doesn't have the scheduler thing. I need that like in 150. Do you not use that feature?


----------



## ptatohed

mec. Sorry your problem was not fixed with the AC reset. Are all those little springs in place? The ones between the module and back cover? I think there are 2-3 of them? Have you tried to pull the module out and see if it functions independently of being in the case? What are your exact symptoms? Do you still have the problem of your light being stuck on or only the problem of the rapid draining battery?

You don't need to buy a DBC-611, there are still some DBC-610s out there (ebay, Amazon) that won't cost your first born. http://www.amazon.com/Casio-DBC610A...UTF8&qid=1410207085&sr=8-6&keywords=casio+dbc

Sorry, no experience with using Casio service repair. It might be worth a call/e-mail to enquire though.

I have tried hard to shop around for Casio DBC replacement parts (cases, modules, etc.) and have been very unsuccessful. I did find one source for a DBC-310 module. It's $50 new. You could buy that and stick it in your DBC-150 case. The case/module wouldn't match but it hopefully would fix your problem.... and it would double your memory. PM me if interested.

Good luck.


----------



## ptatohed

On a separate note:

Since no one answered my post #92 ......

I dragged my sons (1.5 and 4) to Wal-Mart last weekend to shop for DBC "L-I-G-H-T" letter paint. ) I looked at the Testors model paint, I checked the hardware section, and I checked the crafts section. I ended up buying one Testors little glass bottle ($1.50) and one decent size tube of acrylic yellow-orange paint from the craft section ($2). I decided to try the acrylic one first. I (okay, I'm lying, my mom actually - since she is good at crafts/artwork/painting ;o) tried it out on a beat up 150 and 310 that I have. Guys, I think it came out great! I'll post pics and a better 'how to' shortly. )


----------



## ptatohed

ptatohed said:


> On a separate note:
> 
> Since no one answered my post #92 ......
> 
> I dragged my sons (1.5 and 4) to Wal-Mart last weekend to shop for DBC "L-I-G-H-T" letter paint. ) I looked at the Testors model paint, I checked the hardware section, and I checked the crafts section. I ended up buying one Testors little glass bottle ($1.50) and one decent size tube of acrylic yellow-orange paint from the craft section ($2). I decided to try the acrylic one first. I (okay, I'm lying, my mom actually - since she is good at crafts/artwork/painting ;o) tried it out on a beat up 150 and 310 that I have. Guys, I think it came out great! I'll post pics and a better 'how to' shortly. )


Okay, here are the pictures of my mom's re-painting of the LIGHT letters:

DBC-150 Before Painting:



DBC-150 After Painting:



DBC-310 Before Painting:



DBC-310 After Painting:



This is the Acrylic paint I bought at Wal-Mart. folkArt Moon Yellow #2911:



For comparison, here are "Factory" painted DBCs (DBC-150, DBC-150B, DBC-310):

  

Basically what my mom said she did was stir the paint. Then use a sewing/pin needle tip to place the paint in the letters and immediately wipe away any excess. That simple. What do you guys think?


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> ... You don't need to buy a DBC-611, there are still some DBC-610s out there (ebay, Amazon) that won't cost your first born. Amazon.com: Casio #DBC610A-1A Men's Vintage Stainless Steel Band 50 Telememo Calculator Watch: Watches
> ...


Wow, why is that one so cheap compared to 150? Is it the materials? Is it heavier than the plastic models?


----------



## ptatohed

antdude said:


> Wow, why is that one so cheap compared to 150? Is it the materials? Is it heavier than the plastic models?


I think it's just a matter of supply and demand. It's very difficult to find new DBC-150s anymore. In fact, even new DBC-61s are hard to find. But, for some reason, there are still a small handful of new DBC-610s lying around, it appears.


----------



## mecsimm

Ptatohed,

I see three springs -- two go through the white plastic cover (to touch the metal back I suppose) and one other one that looks like it touches a metal strip on the backside of the white cover. 

The light doesn't actually stay on all the time. With a new, fresh battery, everything works fine for an hour or two. Then I get the low BATT, flashing dashes on the schedule blocks, and light does not work. This is all indicative of having low battery voltage. The battery does drain down; in about two days the display will go completely blank and the battery voltage is down to about 2.0 V. 

How easy does the module come out of the case ? Does anything hold it in place, or will it just come out if I turn the case upside down ?

I'll keep in mind your suggestion about buying another module. My case is still in very good condition, so that would be a good option if Casio can't repair (or they want an arm and a leg to repair).


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> I think it's just a matter of supply and demand. It's very difficult to find new DBC-150s anymore. In fact, even new DBC-61s are hard to find. But, for some reason, there are still a small handful of new DBC-610s lying around, it appears.


DBC-300s are impossible too (related to 150 with more storage). It seems like DBC-610 is not popular. I am not a fan of those metal materials for their weight and stuff. I still would want the black plastic ones. Is 610 basically the same as 150 except the materials?


----------



## ptatohed

antdude said:


> DBC-300s are impossible too (related to 150 with more storage). It seems like DBC-610 is not popular. I am not a fan of those metal materials for their weight and stuff. I still would want the black plastic ones. Is 610 basically the same as 150 except the materials?


Ant, I think you mean DBC-310 when you say the one that looks like a DBC-150 (150 data entries) but with 300 entries. You can see the pics of the DBC-310 I posted a few posts ago. The DBC-300 is a different watch - it is the chrome version of the DBC-30 I believe (check page 1 ;o). Yes, I am a black resin guy too, I don't care for the look or feel of silver/chrome/metal. No, no, the DBC-610 is the silver/metal version of the DBC-61 (black). The DBC-61 has 50 entries.


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> Ant, I think you mean DBC-310 when you say the one that looks like a DBC-150 (150 data entries) but with 300 entries. You can see the pics of the DBC-310 I posted a few posts ago. The DBC-300 is a different watch - it is the chrome version of the DBC-30 I believe (check page 1 ;o). Yes, I am a black resin guy too, I don't care for the look or feel of silver/chrome/metal. No, no, the DBC-610 is the silver/metal version of the DBC-61 (black). The DBC-61 has 50 entries.


Oops, 310 it is. Dang it. Too many models of Casio DB and calculator watches!!! 50 entries in 61? I don't think I ever had to go that many. Maybe 15 at most. It sucks that we can't back up with these.


----------



## ptatohed

*Organism?*

Hey guys. I got a good deal on this Micro Cosmos watch. "New without tags". Can you help me identify the organism please? Thanks.

(Sorry, I know the photo is blurry but it's hard to take a clear picture! This was the best of 10 attempts. If it is too blurry, I can try again)


----------



## antdude

*Re: Organism?*



ptatohed said:


> Hey guys. I got a good deal on this Micro Cosmos watch. "New without tags". Can you help me identify the organism please? Thanks.
> 
> (Sorry, I know the photo is blurry but it's hard to take a clear picture! This was the best of 10 attempts. If it is too blurry, I can try again)


Wow, where did you buy that from?


----------



## ptatohed

*Re: Organism?*



antdude said:


> Wow, where did you buy that from?


I pretty much get all my watches on ebay.


----------



## antdude

*Re: Organism?*

Weird, strangers are noticing my old school Casio Data Bank 150 calculator watch lately. A couple guys noticed them. One was in a local bank office a couple weeks ago and the other one was in a pharmacy store yesterday. Ha, they thought it was a fancy new smartwatch, but they realized it was old school. One even said I should get an Apple Watch. No thanks. 

Is anyone else having this problem too?


----------



## ptatohed

mecsimm said:


> Ptatohed,
> 
> I see three springs -- two go through the white plastic cover (to touch the metal back I suppose) and one other one that looks like it touches a metal strip on the backside of the white cover.
> 
> The light doesn't actually stay on all the time. With a new, fresh battery, everything works fine for an hour or two. Then I get the low BATT, flashing dashes on the schedule blocks, and light does not work. This is all indicative of having low battery voltage. The battery does drain down; in about two days the display will go completely blank and the battery voltage is down to about 2.0 V.
> 
> How easy does the module come out of the case ? Does anything hold it in place, or will it just come out if I turn the case upside down ?
> 
> I'll keep in mind your suggestion about buying another module. My case is still in very good condition, so that would be a good option if Casio can't repair (or they want an arm and a leg to repair).


mec, this could be your problem.... I'm pretty sure your DBC-150 should have 4 springs. 2 that go through the white plastic to the back cover (as you mention) and 2 that touch a metal strip on the inside of the white plastic. I opened up two different DBC-150s and both have 4 springs. 2 springs are silver color and 2 are brass color. I think you might be missing a spring?


----------



## antdude

*Wrist bands for Casio DB 150 watches...*

Does anyone know of new and good watchbands to replace with from local retail stores (Walmart, Sears, Best Buy, Fry's Electronics, Radio Shack, Costco, etc.) and Amazon? Mine had long cracks and broke apart. I am using transparent tapes to hold them together. 

Also, are there instructions how to remove them from the watch and to add the new ones back once I find replacements?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ptatohed

*Re: Wrist bands for Casio DB 150 watches...*



antdude said:


> Does anyone know of new and good watchbands to replace with from local retail stores (Walmart, Sears, Best Buy, Fry's Electronics, Radio Shack, Costco, etc.) and Amazon? Mine had long cracks and broke apart. I am using transparent tapes to hold them together.
> 
> Also, are there instructions how to remove them from the watch and to add the new ones back once I find replacements?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


ad, Which model(s) are you asking about? I don't know about local stores. You might find some generic (22mm) bands that work. But I like to keep it factory.  You can find genuine Casio replacement bands on Amazon or ebay. If you tell me which model(s) you're looking for, I can help you shop for the best deal.


----------



## antdude

*Re: Wrist bands for Casio DB 150 watches...*



ptatohed said:


> ad, Which model(s) are you asking about? I don't know about local stores. You might find some generic (22mm) bands that work. But I like to keep it factory.  You can find genuine Casio replacement bands on Amazon or ebay. If you tell me which model(s) you're looking for, I can help you shop for the best deal.


Um, I mentioned the watch model in my original forum thread post's title ("Wrist bands for Casio DB 150 watches...").


----------



## ptatohed

*Re: Wrist bands for Casio DB 150 watches...*



antdude said:


> Um, I mentioned the watch model in my original forum thread post's title ("Wrist bands for Casio DB 150 watches...").


Oh, ok sorry. I'll assume you mean DBC-150 when you say "DB 150". ;oP

And I'll assume you want genuine Casio replacement?

Here are some on ebay with the cheapest being $13 shipped. 
casio dbc-150 band | eBay

Here's one on Amazon but it is $18 shipped. 
Amazon.com: Genuine Casio Replacement Watch Strap / Bands for Casio Watch CMD-40, DBC-150 + Other models: Watches


----------



## antdude

*Re: Wrist bands for Casio DB 150 watches...*



ptatohed said:


> Oh, ok sorry. I'll assume you mean DBC-150 when you say "DB 150". ;oP
> 
> And I'll assume you want genuine Casio replacement?
> 
> Here are some on ebay with the cheapest being $13 shipped.
> casio dbc-150 band | eBay
> 
> Here's one on Amazon but it is $18 shipped.
> Amazon.com: Genuine Casio Replacement Watch Strap / Bands for Casio Watch CMD-40, DBC-150 + Other models: Watches


Thanks. What does C stand for in DBC? I think of Casio DataBank 150... :/

Anyways, it can be third party. What would be better is a more reliable watchbands that don't wear out easily. Rubbers don't seem to last long? Has anyone tried http://www.amazon.com/Voguestrap-TX22G3-Allstrap-Regular-Length-Watchband/dp/B00024WB24/ before?


----------



## ptatohed

*Re: Wrist bands for Casio DB 150 watches...*



antdude said:


> Thanks. What does C stand for in DBC? I think of Casio DataBank 150... :/
> 
> Anyways, it can be third party. What would be better is a more reliable watchbands that don't wear out easily. Rubbers don't seem to last long? Has anyone tried Amazon.com: Voguestrap TX22G3 Allstrap 22mm Black Regular-Length Fits Casio Data Bank Watchband: Watches before?


I am pretty sure it stands for calculator. Thus *D*ata*B*ank *C*alculator. For instance, Casio named some of their DataBank-only watches (no calculator) as DB-XX.

You can try the $6 band but I wouldn't expect it to last as long as genuine Casio. Also, it would bug me that the buckle is silver and not black! But you can try it. I'm sure it will last for at least a year.

Oh, and replacement is a breeze. You'll just need a little flathead to push back the ridge on the spring bar where the band attaches to the watch.


----------



## antdude

*Re: Wrist bands for Casio DB 150 watches...*



ptatohed said:


> I am pretty sure it stands for calculator. Thus *D*ata*B*ank *C*alculator. For instance, Casio named some of their DataBank-only watches (no calculator) as DB-XX.
> 
> You can try the $6 band but I wouldn't expect it to last as long as genuine Casio. Also, it would bug me that the buckle is silver and not black! But you can try it. I'm sure it will last for at least a year.
> 
> Oh, and replacement is a breeze. You'll just need a little flathead to push back the ridge on the spring bar where the band attaches to the watch.


Ah thanks. I thought C was like Classic. I didn't think of Calculator. Heh, colors don't bother me.  What does flathead look like?


----------



## ptatohed

*Re: Wrist bands for Casio DB 150 watches...*



antdude said:


> Ah thanks. I thought C was like Classic. I didn't think of Calculator. Heh, colors don't bother me.  What does flathead look like?


Sorry, I meant to say flathead screwdriver.


----------



## antdude

*Re: Wrist bands for Casio DB 150 watches...*



ptatohed said:


> Sorry, I meant to say flathead screwdriver.


Thanks. ;D


----------



## ptatohed

*Re: Wrist bands for Casio DB 150 watches...*



antdude said:


> Thanks. ;D


Here are some 22mm bands on ebay as low as $1.39 shipped!

22mm watch band | eBay


----------



## antdude

*Re: Wrist bands for Casio DB 150 watches...*



ptatohed said:


> Here are some 22mm bands on ebay as low as $1.39 shipped!
> 
> 22mm watch band | eBay


Thanks. I don't do eBay, Craig's List, etc. So, I just look for 22mm watch bands.


----------



## antdude

Do you guys use your finger nails to use the tiny button keypads? Sometimes I have to use my finger nails to press.


----------



## ptatohed

antdude said:


> Do you guys use your finger nails to use the tiny button keypads? Sometimes I have to use my finger nails to press.


I think it is perfectly fine to use your nail...... so long as you have a 'durable' model. The DBC-62, -63, -80, -150, -310, etc. can all take fingernails, no problem. The models that can't take fingernails, that come to mind, are the EDB-610 and the DBX-102. The models have unprotected/exposed paint that will wear away if fingernails are used. So ant, "fingernail" away with your DBC-150. ;o)


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> I think it is perfectly fine to use your nail...... so long as you have a 'durable' model. The DBC-62, -63, -80, -150, -310, etc. can all take fingernails, no problem. The models that can't take fingernails, that come to mind, are the EDB-610 and the DBX-102. The models have unprotected/exposed paint that will wear away if fingernails are used. So ant, "fingernail" away with your DBC-150. ;o)


Haha, yeah. The only things that degrade are the text labels like the numbers.


----------



## ptatohed

antdude said:


> Haha, yeah. The only things that degrade are the text labels like the numbers.


Dude, you shouldn't be wearing away your # buttons, they are protected pretty well on the DBC-150. :-s


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> Dude, you shouldn't be wearing away your # buttons, they are protected pretty well on the DBC-150. :-s


I meant the labels below the buttons like the letters.


----------



## zepcom

Hey everyone... stumbled upon this amazing thread after a trip down nostolgia lane. Having owned my first calculator watch (dbc60) in 1986, I've been a fan of these fine examples of technology for quite some time now.

my last 'purchased new' watch was the DBC-3000 (right side of the picture, telememo 300) that has the el-glow backlight and the glow in the dark keypad. Recently got a new battery and it's working great!

I just purchased the watch on the left, namely the stainless steel version of my DBC-60, namely the DBC-600 that can only store 50 entries but features the rare "secure pin" area for telememo (see the pic for the key icon on the keypad) .

Why do I now have two? Good question! Probably to help keep the telememo 300 in the nice shape that it currently is in (relatively) so I plan on wearing the first generation model for more everyday tasks and wear and tear isn't as critical on that one.

Having a variety of these fine timepieces in my childhood have shaped my technology driven career.

Thanks Freddy2 for providing great pictures and information on how these watches changed and matured over the years. What a great thread!

Hope to be able to contribute to this fine forum as I come up to speed here. 

regards,

zepcom

check out this attached pic below...


----------



## antdude

zepcom said:


> Hey everyone... stumbled upon this amazing thread after a trip down nostolgia lane. Having owned my first calculator watch (dbc60) in 1986, I've been a fan of these fine examples of technology for quite some time now.
> 
> my last 'purchased new' watch was the DBC-3000 (right side of the picture, telememo 300) that has the el-glow backlight and the glow in the dark keypad. Recently got a new battery and it's working great!
> 
> I just purchased the watch on the left, namely the stainless steel version of my DBC-60, namely the DBC-600 that can only store 50 entries but features the rare "secure pin" area for telememo (see the pic for the key icon on the keypad) .
> 
> Why do I now have two? Good question! Probably to help keep the telememo 300 in the nice shape that it currently is in (relatively) so I plan on wearing the first generation model for more everyday tasks and wear and tear isn't as critical on that one.
> 
> Having a variety of these fine timepieces in my childhood have shaped my technology driven career.
> 
> Thanks Freddy2 for providing great pictures and information on how these watches changed and matured over the years. What a great thread!
> 
> Hope to be able to contribute to this fine forum as I come up to speed here.
> 
> regards,
> 
> zepcom
> 
> check out this attached pic below...


Nice and welcome. Where did you buy them from and how much were they?


----------



## zepcom

The telememo 300 one was purchased new from a local retailer in my area in the mid 1990's, I remember it being around $100 at the time. The telememo50 I just received yesterday from ebay, I was specifically looking for telememo watches with the key icon (first gen, innards being module 563) and I picked it up for under $40 shipped.

I forgot to mention that along the way (but long gone / destroyed / misplaced /etc.) I also owned what looks to be the DBM-150 with the triangle silver calc button on the front as shown in post #1. That design was wierd because the light button was on the side and the C button was on the front. Kinda the opposite config of the DBC-3000 with the light on the front face. Lol how I remember these oddities is beyond me!

Thanks for asking! 

zepcom

PS -- it's the "little things" that are coming back to me now. Like when in CALCULATOR MODE, if you press the SET button, it toggles the button beeps on and off. Cool stuff!!


----------



## ptatohed

antdude said:


> I meant the labels below the buttons like the letters.


Dude, your letters should not be wearing away - treat yourself to a new DBC-150, would you?! You can find a decent condition DBC-150 for $50-$75.



zepcom said:


> Hey everyone... stumbled upon this amazing thread after a trip down nostolgia lane. Having owned my first calculator watch (dbc60) in 1986, I've been a fan of these fine examples of technology for quite some time now.
> 
> my last 'purchased new' watch was the DBC-3000 (right side of the picture, telememo 300) that has the el-glow backlight and the glow in the dark keypad. Recently got a new battery and it's working great!
> 
> I just purchased the watch on the left, namely the stainless steel version of my DBC-60, namely the DBC-600 that can only store 50 entries but features the rare "secure pin" area for telememo (see the pic for the key icon on the keypad) .
> 
> Why do I now have two? Good question! Probably to help keep the telememo 300 in the nice shape that it currently is in (relatively) so I plan on wearing the first generation model for more everyday tasks and wear and tear isn't as critical on that one.
> 
> Having a variety of these fine timepieces in my childhood have shaped my technology driven career.
> 
> Thanks Freddy2 for providing great pictures and information on how these watches changed and matured over the years. What a great thread!
> 
> Hope to be able to contribute to this fine forum as I come up to speed here.
> 
> regards,
> 
> zepcom
> 
> check out this attached pic below...


Welcome zepcom! Thanks for posting/sharing.


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> Dude, your letters should not be wearing away - treat yourself to a new DBC-150, would you?! You can find a decent condition DBC-150 for $50-$75...


Where did you see a fairly new one for that price (no eBay, Craig's List, etc. please)? I only see new ones that are $200 like on Amazon!  I have had this watch for maybe over a decade (bought an extra spare one from a local Costco store IIRC). I started wearing it on 5/7/2011 morning since the old one's Mode plastic button broke off and its battery died.


----------



## ptatohed

antdude said:


> Where did you see a fairly new one for that price (no eBay, Craig's List, etc. please)? I only see new ones that are $200 like on Amazon!  I have had this watch for maybe over a decade (bought an extra spare one from a local Costco store IIRC). I started wearing it on 5/7/2011 morning since the old one's Mode plastic button broke off and its battery died.


Sorry man, you'll have to do ebay if you want to buy a decent priced DBC. What is wrong with ebay? I have been buying (and a little selling) on ebay for years with no problems.


----------



## zepcom

I concur, if you research the sellers history (do your homework!) ebay is a great resource for value priced Casio data bank watches. some are junk, some are over priced ($200 for a new with tags databank solor background in translucent green is a bit high imho) and some are just right.

I suggest you set up a ebay daily search with the model number and negative words for stuff you don't want in the search results. For example... "casio dbc-600 -repair -parts -nonworking" is similar to what I used to find mine. Also see the left margin sidebar in ebay to set max price, etc. 

Look up the model number that you want, figure out words that if in the title would make you "skip it" (these words with a minus immediately in front of them are exclusions) ... and then select "save this search. Ebay will give you the optio m to email you daily when any new items fitting your criteria show up, and watch it for a week or so. /pun intended/ ?

zepcom


----------



## TheDoctor92

i just wonder whether Casio DBC-62 is still produced or not.


----------



## antdude

TheDoctor92 said:


> i just wonder whether Casio DBC-62 is still produced or not.


DBC62-1 - Databank - Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog, Watches | CASIO America, Inc. shows 404 not found in its store link. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjX70CI2HDI shows it from (19)85! I doubt it is still produced after almost 3/three decades. I didn't know it was that old!


----------



## ptatohed

antdude said:


> DBC62-1 - Databank - Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog, Watches | CASIO America, Inc. shows 404 not found in its store link. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjX70CI2HDI shows it from (19)85! I doubt it is still produced after almost two/2 decades. I didn't know it was that old!


'85 would be three decades!  But I think the 62 came out in the early '90s, not mid '80s. And I think they were made until the early-mid 2000s.

No, the DBC-62 is not produced any longer but you can sometimes find a "New Old Stock" or a decent condition used one on ebay from time to time.


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> '85 would be three decades!  But I think the 62 came out in the early '90s, not mid '80s. And I think they were made until the early-mid 2000s.
> 
> No, the DBC-62 is not produced any longer but you can sometimes find a "New Old Stock" or a decent condition used one on ebay from time to time.


Oh, I did it again. I really suck in math(ematics) esp(ecially) with basic calculations. Now, you guys know why I use a Casio calculator watch.


----------



## ptatohed

antdude said:


> Oh, I did it again. I really suck in math(ematics) esp(ecially) with basic calculations. Now, you guys know why I use a Casio calculator watch.


LOL

Here is a new DBC-62 for sale, although pricey.

Casio Retro Digital Calculator Watch DBC 62 Data Bank 079767265403 | eBay


----------



## antdude

I finally ordered another Casio DBC watch for cheap, but it was different model (DBC610A-1A instead of my old 150). I got it from Amazon.com: Casio #DBC610A-1A Men's Vintage Stainless Steel Band 50 Telememo Calculator Watch: Watches ... So far, I like it. It will be my backup when 150 dies and it is hard to find these DBCs as new!


----------



## ptatohed

antdude said:


> I finally ordered another Casio DBC watch for cheap, but it was different model (DBC610A-1A instead of my old 150). I got it from Amazon.com: Casio #DBC610A-1A Men's Vintage Stainless Steel Band 50 Telememo Calculator Watch: Watches ... So far, I like it. It will be my backup when 150 dies and it is hard to find these DBCs as new!


Good for you. I like the DBC-61 a lot, I'm just not a big fan of the DBC-610 because I prefer a black digital watch, not silver. But I am glad you like. )


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> Good for you. I like the DBC-61 a lot, I'm just not a big fan of the DBC-610 because I prefer a black digital watch, not silver. But I am glad you like. )


Yeah, I wanted the black color, but this silver was way cheaper than the 150 black one. Also, it is lower end (less memory and no light). That's OK, I don't keep a lot of data and rare used the light. Anyways, the new one is in my storage for now while I keep using the old 150 until it dies.  Hopefully, a better offline smartwatch will be out?


----------



## ptatohed

ad,
There is no reason your DBC-150 should die. You can always buy a new case and band. Just transfer your existing module and back cover to a new case and you'll have a brand new watch. )


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> ad,
> There is no reason your DBC-150 should die. You can always buy a new case and band. Just transfer your existing module and back cover to a new case and you'll have a brand new watch. )


My last/previous 150 died with its mode button falling out and nothing on its screen/display.


----------



## ptatohed

antdude said:


> My last/previous 150 died with its mode button falling out and nothing on its screen/display.


Dude, I have never met anyone as rough as you on your poor DBCs! ;o) Maybe you need a G-Shock? P


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> Dude, I have never met anyone as rough as you on your poor DBCs! ;o) Maybe you need a G-Shock? P


I do wear and use my watches almost daily when I go out!


----------



## 1839cc

Hey, this thread is still active!

I just got this to use as a work beater. I got it used in fair condition. Everything works. The beep is abnormally quiet, but it does beep. I love this watch. I use the calculator every day, and the schedule occaisionally.

I couldn't tell from the discussion, so I'll ask: Does the original and/or re-release of the DBC-600/610 have a steel case, or is it chromed resin like my DBC-1500?

It's great to see so much interest in these fantastically practical watches.


----------



## 1839cc

Update: the speaker volume has restored itself. I don't know why or how; it just beeping at standard volume on its own. Now it is 100% operational.


----------



## antdude

Heh. Yesterday, one/1 of the hospital doctors noticed my old school DBC 150 watch. She said she hasn't seen that for ages. Haha! It seems like more and more people noticing my old school watch!


----------



## myitalodisco

On Christmas holidays I bought new from the ebay CASIO DBC 80 (1486 module). It's perfect, saves 80 phones and notes, is timing but not light. How does holding the battery?


----------



## ptatohed

myitalodisco said:


> On Christmas holidays I bought new from the ebay CASIO DBC 80 (1486 module). It's perfect, saves 80 phones and notes, is timing but not light. How does holding the battery?


Congrats.  I have one of these too in my DBC collection. I like it but to me not having a light is not acceptable. I also have a DBC-81 (Mod 1476) which also holds 80 records but has a light. What do you mean by holding the battery? Are you asking how long the battery lasts?


----------



## myitalodisco

ptatohed said:


> Congrats.  I have one of these too in my DBC collection. I like it but to me not having a light is not acceptable. I also have a DBC-81 (Mod 1476) which also holds 80 records but has a light. What do you mean by holding the battery? Are you asking how long the battery lasts?


Yes how long the battery! I bought it brand new!


----------



## ptatohed

myitalodisco said:


> Yes how long the battery! I bought it brand new!


Are you sure the battery was brand new too when you bought the watch? Well, it varies based on your use of the alarm, hourly chime, etc. Casio conservatively rates the DBC-150 (a cousin of your watch) as a 2-yr battery life. But I have found that to be very conservative and I see 3-4 out of mine. Since yours does not have a light, I bet you can get 4-6 years out of your battery.

DBC150-1 - Databank - Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.


----------



## myitalodisco

ptatohed said:


> Are you sure the battery was brand new too when you bought the watch? Well, it varies based on your use of the alarm, hourly chime, etc. Casio conservatively rates the DBC-150 (a cousin of your watch) as a 2-yr battery life. But I have found that to be very conservative and I see 3-4 out of mine. Since yours does not have a light, I bet you can get 4-6 years out of your battery.
> 
> DBC150-1 - Databank - Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.


The important thing is that the data is never lost one and protected. Here in Greece in stores only sold CASIO DBC 32 and CASIO DBC 611. I bought it new with transport 27 euros and they told me that they put a new battery. 
Thank you!


----------



## ptatohed

myitalodisco said:


> The important thing is that the data is never lost one and protected. Here in Greece in stores only sold CASIO DBC 32 and CASIO DBC 611. I bought it new with transport 27 euros and they told me that they put a new battery.
> Thank you!


I have not idea what "transport 27 euros" means but, congratulations on your purchase. I love my DBCs!


----------



## japc

I guess he means "27 € including p&p".


----------



## myitalodisco

japc said:


> I guess he means "27 € including p&p".


20 Euro cost the watch and 7 Euro the costs MAIL. Very good price for a new watch!


----------



## Freddy2

Hello again, 

I've just edited the DBC-63 picture in the first post to include a new colour variation I've recently discovered: the gray DBC-63S-8T :-!

Freddy


----------



## ptatohed

Freddy2 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I've just edited the DBC-63 picture in the first post to include a new colour variation I've recently discovered: the gray DBC-63S-8T :-!
> 
> Freddy


Freddy, we can forgive you for misspelling 'color' since you have done such a fine job with this thread.  But seriously, thanks!


----------



## TheNightsWatch

"When this baby hits 88 miles per hour, you're gonna see some serious $h1t."


----------



## Freddy2

ptatohed said:


> Freddy, we can forgive you for misspelling 'color' since you have done such a fine job with this thread.  But seriously, thanks!


You're welcome! :-!

P.S.: Color - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia :-d


----------



## ptatohed

Freddy2 said:


> You're welcome! :-!
> 
> P.S.: Color - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia :-d


Yeah I know.... but you're still wrong - lol. 

Hey, I thought I'd share this.... some guy on ebay is selling DBC-610A-1AZ's for $60 shipped. And he has 48 of them!
Casio DBC610A 1AZ Databank Calculator Stainless Steel Watch 50 Page Telememo New 751744610009 | eBay


----------



## Smaug

If anyone's looking for a DBC310, there's one on sale at ebay with Buy it Now for $120.

The Amazon seller is currently asking $100 more.

No affiliation.

Posting it here, because I know there's interest. I think I'll probably settle for a DBC610A, new from Amazon. I remember really liking the scheduler feature, when I had my DBC150. Might get one for my son too, who can't remember ANYTHING without my wife or myself reminding him...


----------



## Smaug

There's also this transluscent orange "Dinozone" model: Looks like a DBC1500...

Vintage Casio DBC 63 Dinozone | eBay


----------



## zepcom

Sad day to follow up to my initial post here a few pages back... my unique/hard-to-find 50-telememo silver watch (DBC-600) has been lost in my travels. I say hard-to-find because 90% of the items on ebay and for-sale places do not have the "key icon" for the password-protected telemeo entries... and my recently lost watch had that feaure.

Luckily I am happy that I had only put my phone numbers in the key-pin-protected memory section of the watch, so out of the two that I could have lost, I'm glad that it was that one and not my DBC-300 that doesn't have that security feature. But I'm still bummed I lost it.

When putting the watch on my wrist the morning of, I noticed the metal clasp was unusually hard to get fully clasped, I had fought for a minute or two to get it clasped. Of course I travelled many places that day including a megamall and several restaurants. Has not turned up, nor do I expect to. 

Later that day I noticed it was gone.

That said, I am on the lookout for a black/resin version replacement of the dbc-600, (I'm looking for the DBC-60) so if anyone knows of one or finds one, post here or send me a PM since I am looking to replace the one that I just lost!

zepcom


----------



## ptatohed

zepcom said:


> Sad day to follow up to my initial post here a few pages back... my unique/hard-to-find 50-telememo silver watch (DBC-600) has been lost in my travels. I say hard-to-find because 90% of the items on ebay and for-sale places do not have the "key icon" for the password-protected telemeo entries... and my recently lost watch had that feaure.
> 
> Luckily I am happy that I had only put my phone numbers in the key-pin-protected memory section of the watch, so out of the two that I could have lost, I'm glad that it was that one and not my DBC-300 that doesn't have that security feature. But I'm still bummed I lost it.
> 
> When putting the watch on my wrist the morning of, I noticed the metal clasp was unusually hard to get fully clasped, I had fought for a minute or two to get it clasped. Of course I travelled many places that day including a megamall and several restaurants. Has not turned up, nor do I expect to.
> 
> Later that day I noticed it was gone.
> 
> That said, I am on the lookout for a black/resin version replacement of the dbc-600, (I'm looking for the DBC-60) so if anyone knows of one or finds one, post here or send me a PM since I am looking to replace the one that I just lost!
> 
> zepcom


zep, sorry to hear about your loss. If you want the secret option, I think you can get it in the DBC-60 (and DBC-600), DBC-61 (and DBC-610), DBC-62, and (my favorite!) the DBM-150. Good luck.


----------



## zepcom

ptatohed said:


> zep, sorry to hear about your loss. If you want the secret option, I think you can get it in the DBC-60 (and DBC-600), DBC-61 (and DBC-610), DBC-62, and (my favorite!) the DBM-150. Good luck.


Hmmm... that is interesting. I previously thought that only the. models with the "key on the keypad icon" (i.e., module 563) were the secure models. Basically, in telememo mode, you pressed the lower right side button and it would prompt for a 4 digit code. Once authorized, the LCD would display a small key illuminator up in the upper right margin of the screen and to change the associated password you could tap the key icon on the keypad.

The other models you referenced seem to have a different keypad layout (instead of the key icon, that position shows alpha ( A B : )

I still have my telememo 300 (the somewhat rare and expensive DBC-3000 model) and that too has that key position as ( A B : ) ... although somewhat curiously, when I hold the lcd at an angle, I do see a section where there is a placeholder for the lcd illuminate black key icon lives, near the alarm indicators. See attached pic.

When I get into telememo mode on my DBC-3000, however, and I press or hold the lower right side button, it only prompts me for "SRCH>" and doesn't seem to support the security/protected section of the telememo like my recently lost telememo-50 used to have.

As such, on my telememo 300 watch that I still have in my posession, all the phone numbers are stored in plain text without any security. Not that what I have stored in there is super-secretative, however, I really liked that feature on the older (circa 1985 first gen DBC-61 for black and DBC-610 for silver) watch that I just lost.

Am I doing something wrong?

Just like the "press and hold SET while in calculator mode to toggle. mode-change-chirps" trick, if there is a hidden way to activate or access the pin-protected "key icon" section of telememo on the watch models that you listed , please share!


----------



## Smaug

zepcom and others: there's another option that you might consider for a secure Databank: the G2900 G-Shock!

The e-Data Memory mode is PIN-protected, and it can be used for more than just numerical data. Because of that, I use it for internet logins instead of phone numbers.

The number of entries that can be stored are dependent upon how much data is stored in each slot.

Aside from that really cool mode, it also has four multi-function alarms with accompanying text! That's not quite as good as the two week calendar of the earlier Databanks, but it's not bad either!



It's one of the smaller G-Shocks too. Not quite as thin as a DW5600E, but about the same diameter and a bit thicker.

Here's my YouTube review on it:


----------



## zepcom

Smaug,

Wow, thats pretty cool. I remember I used to have a g shock watch kinda like that, lemmie go see if I can find it.

EDIT: lol, found mind, I never realized it before, but I have the same one you posted, well, similar at least. I just noticed "6 data memory" in real small text along the top arc of the chrome inner bezel. Mine is stamped 2548 on the back and its model G-2900.

I never really wore the g shock one because it was pretty heavy on my wrist and up until now I didn't know it also was kinda a data bank!

My coloring is a little more traditional but I'll admit, I do like your red watch's highlights.

Thanks for sharing, I nearly,forgot I had this old g shock version, guess I can try it out for a week or two and see how I like it.

I still miss my db601 or db60 but this might have potential!

here's mine:


----------



## Smaug

It is surely not as wrist-hugging as the Databank you're used to. But (for a G-Shock) it has a nice rounded profile. Give it a go, while you decide what to do about your lost DB.


----------



## Freddy2

zepcom said:


> Hmmm... that is interesting. I previously thought that only the. models with the "key on the keypad icon" (i.e., module 563) were the secure models. Basically, in telememo mode, you pressed the lower right side button and it would prompt for a 4 digit code. Once authorized, the LCD would display a small key illuminator up in the upper right margin of the screen and to change the associated password you could tap the key icon on the keypad.
> 
> The other models you referenced seem to have a different keypad layout (instead of the key icon, that position shows alpha ( A B : )


Hi *zepcom*,

I'm sorry to hear you lost your watch... :-(
But *ptatohed* was right, the DBC-60/600, DBC-61/610, DBC-62, DBM-150/151 and the DBX-102/112/103 all have the Secret Area function. :-! And they all work the same as you described, except for the later models the "key with the key symbol on the keypad" was replaced with the "upper right side button".
Your DBC-3000, while still having the key icon on the display itself, does not have that functionality anymore... :roll: unfortunately.


----------



## ptatohed

zepcom said:


> Hmmm... that is interesting. I previously thought that only the. models with the "key on the keypad icon" (i.e., module 563) were the secure models. Basically, in telememo mode, you pressed the lower right side button and it would prompt for a 4 digit code. Once authorized, the LCD would display a small key illuminator up in the upper right margin of the screen and to change the associated password you could tap the key icon on the keypad.
> 
> The other models you referenced seem to have a different keypad layout (instead of the key icon, that position shows alpha ( A B : )
> 
> I still have my telememo 300 (the somewhat rare and expensive DBC-3000 model) and that too has that key position as ( A B : ) ... although somewhat curiously, when I hold the lcd at an angle, I do see a section where there is a placeholder for the lcd illuminate black key icon lives, near the alarm indicators. See attached pic.
> 
> When I get into telememo mode on my DBC-3000, however, and I press or hold the lower right side button, it only prompts me for "SRCH>" and doesn't seem to support the security/protected section of the telememo like my recently lost telememo-50 used to have.
> 
> As such, on my telememo 300 watch that I still have in my posession, all the phone numbers are stored in plain text without any security. Not that what I have stored in there is super-secretative, however, I really liked that feature on the older (circa 1985 first gen DBC-61 for black and DBC-610 for silver) watch that I just lost.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Just like the "press and hold SET while in calculator mode to toggle. mode-change-chirps" trick, if there is a hidden way to activate or access the pin-protected "key icon" section of telememo on the watch models that you listed , please share!


No, you do not need to have the icon on the keypad, the other models that I and Freddy (I forgot about the DBXs) listed have the security feature too. It is a tease that the DBC-310 has the key symbol shadow on the screen!



Smaug said:


> zepcom and others: there's another option that you might consider for a secure Databank: the G2900 G-Shock!
> 
> The e-Data Memory mode is PIN-protected, and it can be used for more than just numerical data. Because of that, I use it for internet logins instead of phone numbers.
> 
> The number of entries that can be stored are dependent upon how much data is stored in each slot.
> 
> Aside from that really cool mode, it also has four multi-function alarms with accompanying text! That's not quite as good as the two week calendar of the earlier Databanks, but it's not bad either!
> 
> It's one of the smaller G-Shocks too. Not quite as thin as a DW5600E, but about the same diameter and a bit thicker.
> 
> Here's my YouTube review on it:


Nice...... but I need the calculator feature!


----------



## myitalodisco

CASIO DBC 600 is my favorite!


----------



## myitalodisco

I love all Casio dbc series from 80s - 90s.


----------



## zepcom

well... tis not has been found, but ebay found me a worthy replacement, alebit in a little better condition than the ine I lost... this clasp mechanism is solid and firm when clasped, whereas the old band had sorta a double semi clasp that was much weaker.

anyways, to show off the replacement...


----------



## zepcom

edit: complete with snazzy socks on the floor! haha didn't see thst till after I posted the pic, sorry!


----------



## ptatohed

ptatohed said:


> Thanks again F2.
> 
> Hey, I know you guys know about this (DBC-150B?) knock-off Digitech, right?
> 
> Well, did you guys know about this (DBC-610) knock-off "Noble"?


Here's another no-name data bank knockoff. $10 new, shipped!

50 Memory Watch Data Bank Calculator 3A | eBay


----------



## discopig

I just bought a Casio DBC-150 (1477) in pretty decent condition for US$20, was this a good price? It functions very well, barely has any scuffs, though I'm not sure how old it exactly is. What price do they usually go for?

This is my first Databank so I don't have much experience with them but I love this one so far. I have no idea if this was a good deal or not but I had wanted a DBC for quite a while and this one seemed pretty nice, and it was the exact one a friend had years ago.


----------



## 1839cc

Seems like a good price. Pictures would help to confirm.


----------



## ptatohed

discopig said:


> I just bought a Casio DBC-150 (1477) in pretty decent condition for US$20, was this a good price? It functions very well, barely has any scuffs, though I'm not sure how old it exactly is. What price do they usually go for?
> 
> This is my first Databank so I don't have much experience with them but I love this one so far. I have no idea if this was a good deal or not but I had wanted a DBC for quite a while and this one seemed pretty nice, and it was the exact one a friend had years ago.


$20 is a really good price. Even beat up ones can sell for more. If yours is in decent shape, then you got a watch that usually goes for over $50. Nice!


----------



## discopig

Thanks for the replies. I also have another question: What is the first thing to wear out on these watches usually? Are they pretty durable with conservative use (i.e using it at college but not at work)?


----------



## ptatohed

discopig said:


> Thanks for the replies. I also have another question: What is the first thing to wear out on these watches usually? Are they pretty durable with conservative use (i.e using it at college but not at work)?


I find them very durable. Aside from my DBC-61 (from high school) keypad peeling off (you won't have this problem with your DBC-150), the only breakage I have ever had with my DBCs are the bands. Expect to buy a new one every 30 months +/- 6 months. And of course, semi-regular battery changes (mine seem to last 36 months +/-).


----------



## antdude

...
11:59AM <Mousey> Ant: upgrade and stay the same, AT THE SAME TIME:
This App Turns Your $600 Apple Watch Into A $20 Casio Calculator Watch | TechCrunch
11:59AM <Willie> [ This App Turns Your $600 Apple Watch Into A $20 Casio Calculator Watch | TechCrunch ] - techcrunch.com
12:00PM <Mousey> there, no more excuses. =)
...

LOL. Now, do the same for DBC!


----------



## discopig

Is it possible to transfer the module of a DBC-150 into the case of a DBC-810 while keeping the rest intact?


----------



## xevious

Wow, what a great start to this topic. So many models!

OK, I have to ask... which models tend to be the most favored, in terms of design, functions, and durability? Are any modern versions superior to the sought after vintage ones, in this regard?


----------



## discopig

xevious said:


> Wow, what a great start to this topic. So many models!
> 
> OK, I have to ask... which models tend to be the most favored, in terms of design, functions, and durability? Are any modern versions superior to the sought after vintage ones, in this regard?


I'm still pretty new to DBCs myself, but from what I could gather, DBC-62, DBC-150, DBC-310 (and their special editions in metal DBC-1500/DBC-3000) seem to be the most liked and favored since they include the most features and seem to be the most durable.

I have a DBC-150 here and I just love it. I also have a DBC-810 on the way that I can't wait to receive, since it's all metal and similar to the DBC-1500 but only holds 80 entries.


----------



## antdude

discopig said:


> I'm still pretty new to DBCs myself, but from what I could gather, DBC-62, DBC-150, DBC-310 (and their special editions in metal DBC-1500/DBC-3000) seem to be the most liked and favored since they include the most features and seem to be the most durable.
> 
> I have a DBC-150 here and I just love it. I also have a DBC-810 on the way that I can't wait to receive, since it's all metal and similar to the DBC-1500 but only holds 80 entries.


I find it interesting that you're a new fan to DBCs. I wonder how many of you are new to them. I am an oldbie. I think I started back as a teen(ager) in the early (19)90s? What about the rest of you?


----------



## ptatohed

discopig said:


> Is it possible to transfer the module of a DBC-150 into the case of a DBC-810 while keeping the rest intact?


You should be able to transfer the module. Just be careful. I forget, is the DBC-810 the one with the CAL button on the front or a LIGHT button?



xevious said:


> Wow, what a great start to this topic. So many models!
> 
> OK, I have to ask... which models tend to be the most favored, in terms of design, functions, and durability? Are any modern versions superior to the sought after vintage ones, in this regard?


Everyone's opinion varies but I'll tell you that the DBC-310 goes for the most money. The 150 and the 310 are desired for their increased storage and cool blue light but there are some cool features of the older DBCs not found on the 150/310 like the secret password area and more characters. I actually like/miss the AM/PM differentiator on my DBC-62. The best one in my opinion is the DBM-150. It has the increased capacity of the DBC-150, memory protect, calendar repeat, etc., but some of the older features like the secret area, and it allows many characters. I also like the quick one-touch CAL button. But it doesn't have the sweet blue light which is a bummer. Durability should be pretty much the same for all except that the DBC-60 and 61's keyboards can peel off over time.


----------



## ptatohed

discopig said:


> Is it possible to transfer the module of a DBC-150 into the case of a DBC-810 while keeping the rest intact?





xevious said:


> Wow, what a great start to this topic. So many models!
> 
> OK, I have to ask... which models tend to be the most favored, in terms of design, functions, and durability? Are any modern versions superior to the sought after vintage ones, in this regard?





antdude said:


> I find it interesting that you're a new fan to DBCs. I wonder how many of you are new to them. I am an oldbie. I think I started back as a teen(ager) in the early (19)90s? What about the rest of you?


I just turned 40 (ouch!) and I have had a DBC since about 10th grade.


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> ... Everyone's opinion varies but I'll tell you that the DBC-310 goes for the most money. The 150 and the 310 are desired for their increased storage and cool blue light but there are some cool features of the older DBCs not found on the 150/310 like the secret password area and more characters. I actually like/miss the AM/PM differentiator on my DBC-62. The best one in my opinion is the DBM-150. It has the increased capacity of the DBC-150, but some of the older features like the secret area, and it allows many characters. I also like the quick one-touch CAL button. But it doesn't have the sweet blue light which is a bummer. Durability should be pretty much the same for all except that the DBC-60 and 61's keyboards can peel off over time.


Secret password area? Where and how to get it? I didn't know this!


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> I just turned 40 (ouch!) and I have had a DBC since about 10th grade.


You're like me. People call us old school! I am not retiring these old school Casio DBCs as long as I can still buy and use them! I am still waiting for stand alone smartwatches that are good as them. 

Wait, Casio should do smartwatches like DBCs!


----------



## discopig

How valuable are DBX-112's? I just won one for $9.50 on an ebay auction. Seems like a pretty nice model from what I could gather.


----------



## ptatohed

discopig said:


> How valuable are DBX-112's? I just won one for $9.50 on an ebay auction. Seems like a pretty nice model from what I could gather.


I like the look of the DBXs and I do have them in my collection (DBX-102 and 103) but they do not have a light so I won't use these as a daily watch. Also, the keypads are only paint (102 and 112) and often wear away very easily.


----------



## ptatohed

antdude said:


> Secret password area? Where and how to get it? I didn't know this!


This has been talked about in this thread before and you can read about the password area on the first page in Freddie's write-up. The DBC-60, -61, -62, and DBM-150 has a password area where you can store phone #s which requires a 4 digit code to get into. I store my ATM code and a lock combo here. The big teaser from Casio is that the DBC-150 (and cousin models) have a silhouette of the little key symbol (but the feature is disabled).


----------



## discopig

ptatohed said:


> I like the look of the DBXs and I do have them in my collection (DBX-102 and 103) but they do not have a light so I won't use these as a daily watch. Also, the keypads are only paint (102 and 112) and often wear away very easily.


Was there a model made with lights? Because I saw this one and it doesn't seem to match most other DBX's I've seen: http://i.imgur.com/KeA3517.jpg http://i.imgur.com/8xlppUm.jpg http://i.imgur.com/e0xM1MK.jpg

The first picture shows a supposed light, which I find weird because there's no "Light" button anywhere on the watch.


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> This has been talked about in this thread before and you can read about the password area on the first page in Freddie's write-up. The DBC-60, -61, -62, and DBM-150 has a password area where you can store phone #s which requires a 4 digit code to get into. I store my ATM code and a lock combo here. The big teaser from Casio is that the DBC-150 (and cousin models) have a silhouette of the little key symbol (but the feature is disabled).


Oops, I misread that. I thought DBC-150 has the secret password area. I couldn't find it in its PDF manual too.


----------



## ptatohed

discopig said:


> Was there a model made with lights? Because I saw this one and it doesn't seem to match most other DBX's I've seen: http://i.imgur.com/KeA3517.jpg http://i.imgur.com/8xlppUm.jpg http://i.imgur.com/e0xM1MK.jpg
> 
> The first picture shows a supposed light, which I find weird because there's no "Light" button anywhere on the watch.


I have seen this before. Someone probably stuck a DBC-62 (676) module in the DBX-112 (642) case. You'll know when you see that you only have 50 data entries and not 100.


----------



## FreddieMartinez

Hi, I recently found a dbc-150. It looks great and works great as a watch but going through the modes it skips the telememo and schedule modes. It has everything else. When I hold down the schedule or telememo buttons a "full" message appears.


----------



## antdude

FreddieMartinez said:


> Hi, I recently found a dbc-150. It looks great and works great as a watch but going through the modes it skips the telememo and schedule modes. It has everything else. When I hold down the schedule or telememo buttons a "full" message appears.


I assume it is used and probably broken.  Maybe you can reset its memory (think there is a way near its battery)?


----------



## ptatohed

FreddieMartinez said:


> Hi, I recently found a dbc-150. It looks great and works great as a watch but going through the modes it skips the telememo and schedule modes. It has everything else. When I hold down the schedule or telememo buttons a "full" message appears.


Hmm... even if your memory is full, you should be able to view your stored data. Do what Ant suggested and reset your watch. Open the back cover and use a U-shaped paper clip to touch inside the AC hole and the back of the battery at the same time. Good luck.

DBC150-1 - Databank - Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.


----------



## zepcom

.


----------



## zepcom

antdude said:


> Oops, I misread that. I thought DBC-150 has the secret password area. I couldn't find it in its PDF manual too.


Yes, the DBC150 and DBC300 (which I have) have the icon on the LCD, but it's been pulled on their top tier watches. WHY?!?! o|

And I have now stepped over to the "dark side"... :think:










I will still use my Casio watches for non-business related things, (and weekends and stuff!) but for now the *Apple watch* is what dons my wrist. Gotta get used to the 2-3 day battery life, as apposed to the 10 year battery life on the vintage stuff.

There is an app called "Geekwatch" that is a START... but currently the only face that is available are the vintage "soft button, simple calculator" casio variants.

I am looking forward to (dreaming of) a full DBC implementation (that integrates with my outlook/contact/sms data already on the watch!?) hopefully someday. That would be cool. Even cooler if Casio Ltd could release an app with the same functionality as their vintage watches (this Apple watch has 6gb RAM!) ... I would buy that app for $100.00.

I love the Apple watch so far... music integration is how it should be. It's still no Casio though, I'm sure of that!

And here is a pic of the casio workalike app... pretty amusing!








...

... but I promise this will be the last pictures I share of it on THIS THREAD... haha </end-off-topic>


----------



## antdude

zepcom said:


> Yes, the DBC150 and DBC300 (which I have) have the icon on the LCD, but it's been pulled on their top tier watches. WHY?!?! o|
> 
> And I have now stepped over to the "dark side"... :think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will still use my Casio watches for non-business related things, (and weekends and stuff!) but for now the *Apple watch* is what dons my wrist. Gotta get used to the 2-3 day battery life, as apposed to the 10 year battery life on the vintage stuff.
> 
> There is an app called "Geekwatch" that is a START... but currently the only face that is available are the vintage "soft button, simple calculator" casio variants.
> 
> I am looking forward to (dreaming of) a full DBC implementation (that integrates with my outlook/contact/sms data already on the watch!?) hopefully someday. That would be cool. Even cooler if Casio Ltd could release an app with the same functionality as their vintage watches (this Apple watch has 6gb RAM!) ... I would buy that app for $100.00.
> 
> I love the Apple watch so far... music integration is how it should be. It's still no Casio though, I'm sure of that!
> 
> And here is a pic of the casio workalike app... pretty amusing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ... but I promise this will be the last pictures I share of it on THIS THREAD... haha </end-off-topic>


I'd get a smartwatch if it didn't require a phone!


----------



## FreddieMartinez

ptatohed said:


> Hmm... even if your memory is full, you should be able to view your stored data. Do what Ant suggested and reset your watch. Open the back cover and use a U-shaped paper clip to touch inside the AC hole and the back of the battery at the same time. Good luck
> 
> I tried your suggestion but nothing changed. The time and date reset but it still skips over both memo modes. The watch is in terrific shape. Guess I will just use it as a calculator watch.


----------



## antdude

FreddieMartinez said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... even if your memory is full, you should be able to view your stored data. Do what Ant suggested and reset your watch. Open the back cover and use a U-shaped paper clip to touch inside the AC hole and the back of the battery at the same time. Good luck
> 
> I tried your suggestion but nothing changed. The time and date reset but it still skips over both memo modes. The watch is in terrific shape. Guess I will just use it as a calculator watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer. It must be broken then.
Click to expand...


----------



## discopig

antdude said:


> I'd get a smartwatch if it didn't require a phone!


That's the main thing I hate about all these newfangled smartwatches. Why can't they be stand-alone android/ios devices?


----------



## antdude

discopig said:


> That's the main thing I hate about all these newfangled smartwatches. Why can't they be stand-alone android/ios devices?


Yep. That is why I still love Casio Databank watches! I wished Casio would bring them back as standalone smartwatches.


----------



## discopig

Here are two pictures of the databanks I have so far:















In order: DBC-150 (used lightly), DBC-810 (NOS, never worn or used) and a beaten up DBX-112 that has a DBC-62 module inside it.


----------



## antdude

For those with DBC's 300 and 150 models. Do you guys even fill up all of their memories? I never did on my 150.


----------



## 1839cc

antdude said:


> For those with DBC's 300 and 150 models. Do you guys even fill up all of their memories? I never did on my 150.


No, not yet. I could though. I just haven't input all that data.


----------



## antdude

Too bad we have no way to backup and restore our data. I only keep the important data.


----------



## discopig

antdude said:


> Too bad we have no way to backup and restore our data. I only keep the important data.


I wish they could be linked to a PC like the timex datalinks (though I don't like those for other reasons, mainly that you can't enter data directly from the watch).


----------



## antdude

discopig said:


> I wish they could be linked to a PC like the timex datalinks (though I don't like those for other reasons, mainly that you can't enter data directly from the watch).


Wow, that is stupid.


----------



## ptatohed

antdude said:


> For those with DBC's 300 and 150 models. Do you guys even fill up all of their memories? I never did on my 150.


No, frankly, I have never gone past 50. But that didn't stop me from 'needing' to have a DBC-80, DBC-150, and DBC-310.


----------



## antdude

...
��� You have new email.
06:26AM <grifter> Ant!!! The original smartwatches: Casio's history of wild wrist designs | The Verge
06:26AM <Willie> [ The original smartwatches: Casio's history of wild wrist designs | The Verge ] - The Verge
06:40AM � KaT/#linux heh
...


----------



## antdude

Does anyone find it amusing that people thinks we wear the basic Casio calculator watches and they are cheap? I had to tell people that it is more than a calculator like schedulers, phone books, etc.


----------



## antdude

Weird. Replacing CR2016 battery for my old Casio Data Bank 150 watch made it forgot its the date and time, and its audio setting (had its annoying button beeps disabled). However, it kept everything else like schedule and phone numbers. Did anyone run into that problem?

Also, do you consider Casio Data Bank watches to be smart type?


----------



## 1839cc

Yeah. When I got my DBC-1500 it wouldn't beep for anything. Then one day it started working on its own. When I changed the battery it did the same thing. Stopped beeping for a couple of months and then just came back. And I've had to reset the date and time after a battery change as well.

I do consider it a smartwatch. Especially for the 1990s.


----------



## antdude

1839cc said:


> Yeah. When I got my DBC-1500 it wouldn't beep for anything. Then one day it started working on its own. When I changed the battery it did the same thing. Stopped beeping for a couple of months and then just came back. And I've had to reset the date and time after a battery change as well.
> 
> I do consider it a smartwatch. Especially for the 1990s.


Interesting. I never liked those beeps when using the buttons. I always turn them off. Alarms are OK to beep. Weird that we have to redo the dates and times. Did you ever lose your scheduler and phone number data? I have had that happened many years ago.


----------



## 1839cc

No, I haven't experienced that yet.

I leave the beeps on because there is no tactile feedback for the buttons and sometimes they don't register when I press them. Also, I use them in a noisy shop most of the time.


----------



## antdude

1839cc said:


> No, I haven't experienced that yet.
> 
> I leave the beeps on because there is no tactile feedback for the buttons and sometimes they don't register when I press them. Also, I use them in a noisy shop most of the time.


Ah. I wished the alarm beeps were louder. It's hard to hear them if they are far from my head!


----------



## ptatohed

I believe the 'Memory Protect' feature is only for the data (Phone #s, schedule), not the time setting.


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> I believe the 'Memory Protect' feature is only for the data (Phone #s, schedule), not the time setting.


Interesting. That sucks.


----------



## ptatohed

antdude said:


> Interesting. That sucks.


Setting the time/date is relatively painless. Re-entering all your calendar and contact info could be quite laborious!


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> Setting the time/date is relatively painless. Re-entering all your calendar and contact info could be quite laborious!


Yeah. Funny how its manual to make hardcopy backups.


----------



## dbc630

Hi,
So happy this one still works (DBC-630).
Had it at one repair shop where they said there was something wrong with the display and would never work again!


----------



## antdude

dbc630 said:


> Hi,
> So happy this one still works (DBC-630).
> Had it at one repair shop where they said there was something wrong with the display and would never work again!
> 
> View attachment 5365538
> View attachment 5365554


How did it get fixed to work again?


----------



## dbc630

antdude said:


> How did it get fixed to work again?


Pretty much just a battery replacement. No idea what the first guy was doing.


----------



## antdude

dbc630 said:


> Pretty much just a battery replacement. No idea what the first guy was doing.


Heh.


----------



## ptatohed

I like the DBC-63 but it bothers me that they removed the countdown timer. I always use the countdown timer.


----------



## antdude

ptatohed said:


> I like the DBC-63 but it bothers me that they removed the countdown timer. I always use the countdown timer.


Heh, I never used those countdown timers on my DBC watches. I did use the stopwatch a few times though!


----------



## j stuff

amazing thread thanks for the info will be reading up!


----------



## ptatohed

antdude said:


> Heh, I never used those countdown timers on my DBC watches. I did use the stopwatch a few times though!


Hmm, I love it. Sometimes I take a 20 minute nap at lunch. Sometimes I put a warm can of soda in the freezer for 45 minutes. Sometimes I have some painting or gluing projects going on in the garage and I want to wait XX minutes between applications. Etc. I love the countdown!


----------



## ptatohed

.


----------



## camroidv27

I have a DBC-150 that I bought back in the early 2000's... and as a student then, I wasn't so kind to my DBC. Recently, I found it again (and its parts which were in different places) and low-and-behold, with a new battery, the thing turned on after more than 10 years of being in hot storage! (Attics in the southwest are none to friendly in terms of summer heat.) So, the unit itself works great. All buttons respond (even the "5"), all LCD elements work, and the light shines well. My only issue is the case itself is rather beaten up (as you can plainly see). Where would I go to find a replacement case for a DBC-150, or even a compatible case? Is eBay really my only option?


----------



## ptatohed

.


----------



## ptatohed

camroidv27 said:


> I have a DBC-150 that I bought back in the early 2000's... and as a student then, I wasn't so kind to my DBC. Recently, I found it again (and its parts which were in different places) and low-and-behold, with a new battery, the thing turned on after more than 10 years of being in hot storage! (Attics in the southwest are none to friendly in terms of summer heat.) So, the unit itself works great. All buttons respond (even the "5"), all LCD elements work, and the light shines well. My only issue is the case itself is rather beaten up (as you can plainly see). Where would I go to find a replacement case for a DBC-150, or even a compatible case? Is eBay really my only option?
> 
> View attachment 5728722
> View attachment 5728730
> View attachment 5728738
> View attachment 5728746


cam, what did you do to that poor thing? lol I have had very little luck trying to buy new cases. If you really want a nice DBC, I think your only option is to buy a nice used complete watch off of ebay. My whole collection is basically from ebay.  There are deals to be had every once in a while. But, on average, expect to pay at least $50 for a nice used DBC-150. Good luck.


----------



## HaveFaith

Very interesting idea. Hope it works out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptatohed

HaveFaith said:


> Very interesting idea. Hope it works out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is an interesting idea? You hope what works out?


----------



## love1981

Hi

I really want to buy a Casio DBC watch.....can anyone tell me what the biggest sized watch they do in this range is and what the measurements are?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptatohed

love1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> I really want to buy a Casio DBC watch.....can anyone tell me what the biggest sized watch they do in this range is and what the measurements are?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you afraid that the watch may not fit you? Unless you are gorilla, I don't think you have anything to worry about. I am sure any DBC watch will fit on your wrist.


----------



## love1981

Many thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djmen1

Hi all,

I have a Casio Telememo 50 that needs a bit of love. It was my father's watch given to him as a farewell present in the mid 80s, and I'd like (if possible) to get it restored for him. It's similar to this photo:









The watch is still operational, but some of the coating on the 'Forward' button has come off, exposing the bare plastic. Additionally, a couple of the push buttons will need to be replaced; I'm not sure what happened to the original ones. Will add some photos of the watch at a later date.

Would appreciate if someone can point me in the right direction or give me some advice. Located in Melbourne, Australia.

Apologies if this is not the right group, this is my first post


----------



## financialwar

which of the newer DBC series has count down?


----------



## ptatohed

djmen1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a Casio Telememo 50 that needs a bit of love. It was my father's watch given to him as a farewell present in the mid 80s, and I'd like (if possible) to get it restored for him. It's similar to this photo:
> 
> View attachment 5965962
> 
> 
> The watch is still operational, but some of the coating on the 'Forward' button has come off, exposing the bare plastic. Additionally, a couple of the push buttons will need to be replaced; I'm not sure what happened to the original ones. Will add some photos of the watch at a later date.
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can point me in the right direction or give me some advice. Located in Melbourne, Australia.
> 
> Apologies if this is not the right group, this is my first post


This is a "DBC" thread, not a "DB" thread (the 'C' being 'Calculator'), but that's ok.  Well, this may not be the answer you want to hear but I believe your best bet is to simply buy a new/used DB520. 
telememo 50 watch db520 | eBay
You can get a new or good condition used one for a decent price. Much more feasible than trying to track down parts and restore your used one. 
Good luck.



financialwar said:


> which of the newer DBC series has count down?


The answer should be provided on page one of this thread, right? Freddy went through great lengths to provide all the DBC details.


----------



## kozanibo

hi from Turkey

i have dbc-62 casio.

light and signals not working and "batt" shown in main screen. is it broken or battery low ?


----------



## tzilayaz

Hi kozanibo,

Its probably a low battery issue. Batt message in dot matrix reffers low battery.

Most of Casio's shut down additional functions as like sound and light when battery is in low to maintain keeping time accurate.

After you will change your battery you would have all the functions back. Unless you wont get them with refresing battery you would better take it to Ersa service point.

But dont worry its looks like a battery issue.

Best,

Tansel



kozanibo said:


> hi from Turkey
> 
> i have dbc-62 casio.
> 
> light and signals not working and "batt" shown in main screen. is it broken or battery low ?


----------



## Mikebo

Awesome thread! So by reading this, and from memory, I know exactly which watches I had through the years. My older brother got me interested in these watches first.. he had the old DBC-600 then the DBC-610 (he liked the silver look). My first Casio was actually the W50-U world time watch but I eventually progressed to the DBC-61WR, then DBX-102, then DBC-62. These are, unfortunately, in pieces back home in NC but I'm definitely gonna tinker with them next time I'm back to see if I can get them operational again.. I remember the DBC-61WR ended up splitting at the bend between the screen and the keypad. The DBC-62 I tried to polish the scratches out of the screen and it worked!.. but then I realized I polished off a button, whoops.
My gf remembered me talking about my fondness for my calculator watches and ended up getting me one as a Christmas present but she got me a DBC-32-- *not the same*. It got me really wanting that same look and feel from the old days. So now, after some heavy nostalgia from looking through this thread, I've got a DBM-150 on it's way to me off of Ebay!
I really wish Casio would keep the old digital layout and just expand on the features if possible.. maybe just continue to do that and redesign the casing like they'd been doing. I think as watches get smarter people are going to respect that type of watch that lies somewhere between digital/analog and smartwatch. I think there's an extra feeling of security in a databank watch that doesn't connect to the internet or a phone-- and also has a pw protected secret area. There's no way that data can be stolen without physically taking the watch and even then it's difficult.
Anyways, thanks for the info and I can't wait to play around with my new DBM-150 when it comes.


----------



## ptatohed

kozanibo said:


> hi from Turkey
> 
> i have dbc-62 casio.
> 
> light and signals not working and "batt" shown in main screen. is it broken or battery low ?


koz, I agree with tzil that you likely only need to put in a fresh battery and you'll be fine. You might need to re-set it by touching the AC button to the + battery (see your user's guide).



Mikebo said:


> Awesome thread! So by reading this, and from memory, I know exactly which watches I had through the years. My older brother got me interested in these watches first.. he had the old DBC-600 then the DBC-610 (he liked the silver look). My first Casio was actually the W50-U world time watch but I eventually progressed to the DBC-61WR, then DBX-102, then DBC-62. These are, unfortunately, in pieces back home in NC but I'm definitely gonna tinker with them next time I'm back to see if I can get them operational again.. I remember the DBC-61WR ended up splitting at the bend between the screen and the keypad. The DBC-62 I tried to polish the scratches out of the screen and it worked!.. but then I realized I polished off a button, whoops.
> My gf remembered me talking about my fondness for my calculator watches and ended up getting me one as a Christmas present but she got me a DBC-32-- *not the same*. It got me really wanting that same look and feel from the old days. So now, after some heavy nostalgia from looking through this thread, I've got a DBM-150 on it's way to me off of Ebay!
> I really wish Casio would keep the old digital layout and just expand on the features if possible.. maybe just continue to do that and redesign the casing like they'd been doing. I think as watches get smarter people are going to respect that type of watch that lies somewhere between digital/analog and smartwatch. I think there's an extra feeling of security in a databank watch that doesn't connect to the internet or a phone-- and also has a pw protected secret area. There's no way that data can be stolen without physically taking the watch and even then it's difficult.
> Anyways, thanks for the info and I can't wait to play around with my new DBM-150 when it comes.


That's awesome Mike. I love the DMB-150. Do you have pictures?


----------



## Mikebo

Hi ptatohed,

It should be coming in the mail in a little over a week but here's the picture from it's listing on ebay:









All said, with shipping it costed me about $100 but judging by the rarity and the fact that's it's in near pristine shape, I feel like it was worth it. I can't wait to load it up with telephone numbers and play around with it.


----------



## ptatohed

Mikebo said:


> Hi ptatohed,
> 
> It should be coming in the mail in a little over a week but here's the picture from it's listing on ebay:
> 
> View attachment 6644330
> 
> 
> All said, with shipping it costed me about $100 but judging by the rarity and the fact that's it's in near pristine shape, I feel like it was worth it. I can't wait to load it up with telephone numbers and play around with it.


That's very nice Mike. I love my DBM-150 (I have two - one is mint and the other is so so). Yours looks nice. The screen looks great and you even have the blue "Memory Protection" text (which is almost always worn away on these older watches). It could be the lighting of the pic but it looks like you might have a little wear on your Cal button but otherwise, she's minty. Good find.  I think this DBM-150 is the best of the "DBC family". I like how it allows more than 8 characters, I like the direct calculator button (although I don't care for the color silver), and I like how it has the secret option. If the DBM had the blue back glow, it would be nearly perfect. Enjoy!


----------



## Mikebo

Oh snap! I was just looking through some videos about Casio watches on Youtube and I discovered something I never knew for all these years.. There's a "demo-mode". If you hold down the Mode button for a few seconds it'll kick in. I haven't tried it yet on the DBM-150 but I can confirm it does work on the DBC-32. It just cycles through a bunch of screens showing off the features of the watch.


----------



## vanilla.coffee

This forum is a PITA !!!

Just when I think my collection is at a point where I'm happy with it, I stumble upon a thread and am suckered in again.

Picked this up new from Amazon for £20.










Yes, I know it's a cheap alternative this 611 but honestly - it gets more attention than my Datejust let alone anything else.

Everyone that spots it comments positively and wistfully reminisce about digital watches in the late 70's early 80's.

I have a 32 incoming. Should be here tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikebo

Wow.. I'm really geeking out over here.. I just received my new old DBM-150 and it's actually got more features than I was expecting. I was thinking originally that in telememo mode there were 16 characters for letters and 12 for numbers, and there are. But each entry has up to 4 fields that can be used- Tel, Fax, Memo1, and Memo2!! I made an entry for my brother and put his entire name (15 characters including the space) and then 2 phone numbers for him. Haven't even played around with Memo1 and Memo2 yet. This thing is tight! lol. I'm thinking about making a youtube video showing off the features because I haven't found one that really shows them.
Btw, I have the DBC-32 also and I've grown to like it more than I did at first. Having 5 alarms is pretty cool and so is the auto-light. I can see how it'd be a neat watch to have when traveling. I'd switch it into German language and put in the Euro exchange rate in the alternate calculator mode. No world time kinda sucks but the dual-time makes up for it because really, 2 time zones is all you need- one for your local time and one for home.


----------



## Mikebo

Super-secret Hall and Oates Emergency hotline!


----------



## ptatohed

Mikebo said:


> View attachment 6923002
> Super-secret Hall and Oates Emergency hotline!


Dang mike, that is a honey! Congrats!


----------



## JoseDBC

Hello all!

I'm Jose from Spain and I love casio DBC series. I have several models and I'm looking for buy new models for my collection. Searching some information on internet I dicovered this thread, I think it's amazing.

Thank you for all the information and congratulations for this forum and thread. I'll continue following this thread.

PD: some of the pictures on the first post has broken links. Can anyone re-upload it?


----------



## phildyer

Sorry if I am posting in the wrong place all. My son dug out my old DBX-112 in the weekend and excitedly replaced the battery. After trial and error we got the battery in correctly and got the screen up! But, the display shows "CHECK"" in the top left corner and the buttons don't seem to do anything. I can't find anything that tells me what to "check" for hence asking for help here.

Regards, Phil


----------



## myitalodisco

PHILDYER CASIO DBX-112
read here 
Casio DBX-112 battery change | Pocket Calculator Show Forum


----------



## fashion_m

Hello, I am interested in Casio DBC 6xx series - 600, 610, 611. On pictures they look like made of metal but when I touched DBC-611 it I was dissapointed to find out it is made of plastic. It looks like metal, but it is very light and warm to the touch. Is this the so called resin? I don't like it, I want metal Databank watch. Are there any metallic Databank watches that can be purchased brand new nowadays? I am seeing DBC-611 in some stores, some say it si made of resin, other say it's made of metal. Are there metallic versions of DBC-611?


----------



## myitalodisco

No. All DBC 6xx are Casio from resin. I have the 611 resin case painted silver. It's ok!


----------



## Pastrunami

mecsimm said:


> Ptatohed,
> 
> I see three springs -- two go through the white plastic cover (to touch the metal back I suppose) and one other one that looks like it touches a metal strip on the backside of the white cover.
> 
> The light doesn't actually stay on all the time. With a new, fresh battery, everything works fine for an hour or two. Then I get the low BATT, flashing dashes on the schedule blocks, and light does not work. This is all indicative of having low battery voltage. The battery does drain down; in about two days the display will go completely blank and the battery voltage is down to about 2.0 V.
> 
> How easy does the module come out of the case ? Does anything hold it in place, or will it just come out if I turn the case upside down ?
> 
> I'll keep in mind your suggestion about buying another module. My case is still in very good condition, so that would be a good option if Casio can't repair (or they want an arm and a leg to repair).


Hi mecsimm, I own a DBC-310 and have the same problem, just change the batt and wont last it drain's down, i wish to know if you achieve find a solution for you DBC-150, maybe can help me.

Have you tried put a fresh battery without the case?

Regards.


----------



## antdude

Maybe old news since it is an old video: [retro swim] - Episode 1 - Casio Databank - YouTube


----------



## antdude

https://hardware.slashdot.org/story...ashdot-whats-the-most-useful-nerd-watch-today mentioned "Student" wearing a Casio DBC 150 watch like me. Mine is still working too. 

You guys are quiet.


----------



## Mikebo

Still looking sharp as ever 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptatohed

antdude said:


> Maybe old news since it is an old video: [retro swim]
> 
> I never liked that calculator watch and I still don't understand why it wears the DataBank name when it stores no data!


----------



## ptatohed

Mikebo said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> A+!!! :D


----------



## LuckyStrike

Hey everyone,

I'm trying to find a DBC1500 , DBC3000, DBC 800, or any DBC with a stainless band, scheduler and the EL backlight. Does anyone have any excellent condition specimens for sale?

I've got a good lead on new old stock DBC600 but I don't love the idea of the micro bulb. Otherwise I like that model.

I don't know much about the micro bulbs to be honest..... is there any real downside to them aside from diminished battery life? What are some of your preferences regarding the EL backlight vs an old school micro bulb?


----------



## LuckyStrike

Disregard my above message. I've found a nice DBC-150 for a good deal.

Its funny there isn't more information online about micro bulbs in digital watches. There's hardly anything to be found out there.


----------



## Mikeluz

Hi, all.

My DBX-102 has gone dead today, and I'm trying to know what battery type to buy without opening the case, in order to avoid 2 (two) open/close cyles, that might further damage the rubber ring alongside of the back of the case.

Does anyone know the battery type (I think it's a CR2016, but I'm not 100% sure).

Thank you for any input.


----------



## Mikeluz

P.S.: According to this site (ww w.batterybob.com/products/148-maxell-cr1616-1-battery-bogo/), the CR1616 batteries are the ones to this watch, but I want further validation from you guys, if anyone knows


----------



## Db610

you can tell an original 610 vs a 610a by loiking at the the "Japan" stamps on the front and back. Even if an original 610 has a tag that says water resistant but does not have the "WR" marking on the front, it's not water resistant? I have attached a picture of one of mine.


----------



## Db610

Woops. Sorry..have a ricoh pic in there by mistake


----------



## jsb15

Hoping someone can help me with setting a time zone on one of these watches. My elderly father in law has at least 4 DBC watches and the one he liked best was a black resin DBC-W150. I am suspicuious that the key pad no longer works or is in some locked mode. The time is correct for the currently set NYC time zone but he now lives in Chicago so it is off. This is what I have done:

Hold the adjust button until it switches from the day and date to "Rect on" with the "on" flashing
Press the light button twice and NYC flashes
That is where my success ends. If I push the minus sign under the CST label, nothing happens. As I push the light button I can scroll through the hour, minute, etc. but cant seem to change them.
By way of additional trouble shooting, when I use the mode button to go to calculator mode, the number pad does not seem to do anything. I never seem to have any trouble with my analog automatics but I'm trying to help my 90 year old father in law who would benefit from going back to a digital watch. I can buy something new but am trying to resurrect one of his watches in the drawer. Thanks.


----------



## Asxetius

First post 

My CASIO DBX-103 purchased 30-9-1994
I wear it every day.









In May 2009 I found and bought a new one...









...It will be used when it stops functioning what I have now 









Best regards from GREECE


----------



## Maxdiavin

Hello I have a like new DBC V50 perfectly keeping time and working, but no sound so I can hear the "beep" and of course record and play ..Anybody have a idéa of the problem (I have hit twice at least the AC hole as ask and a sticker)


----------



## pallas

Maxdiavin said:


> Hello I have a like new DBC V50 perfectly keeping time and working, but no sound so I can hear the "beep" and of course record and play ..Anybody have a idéa of the problem (I have hit twice at least the AC hole as ask and a sticker)


Look for a missing little spring used to make a contact with the piezo speaker attached to the back.
If it's lost, you can replace it with one from a little cheap lug pin.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge

DBC-600


----------



## Eric.S

My first reaction was Depth, Baro, Compass triple sensor (as opposed to more common ABC), anyone else?


----------



## Drewkeys

Having flashbacks to my youth!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laltromondo

Hi,

I just would like to know the correct model number for the DBC-610 and DBC-611 with the polished chrome case. I only find the matt case everywhere. But I want the polished. ;-)


----------



## Laltromondo

Hi,

I just would like to know the correct model number for the DBC-610 and DBC-611 with the polished chrome case. I only find the matt case everywhere. But I want the polished. ;-)


----------



## Speedman




----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

I'm about to get DBC 611 but i'm not sure if the bracelet will look fit nicely on my arm. Let me explain. From what i've seen in reviews, DBC 611 uses this bracelet that keeps it shape when bent. I have a 6,75'' wrist, and i think that while the bracelet would allow me to micro-adjust the proper length, it will roll around my wrist like a hoolahoop. It seems like the bracelet is keeping the perfect O-form and not snug to the wrist.
I checked the reviews on youtube but they rarely show the wrist shot properly, if ever. Can anybody elaborate on that please?


----------



## yaddos

Weeeell I just got a dbc 63 micro cosmos edition with box and manuals, all papers in japanese. So far I love it but I freaked out when I replaced the battery as it took me a while to do the AC thing. Kinda scared to wear it too given its rarity nowadays so Ill keep rocking my f91 and get this one just for events and such lol


----------



## yaddos

also I saw about ~20 dbc 610 new old stock on ebay, with case n stuff if anyone is interested, tho the seller was from arabia so there may be extra customs charges


----------



## Ergya

Hi everyone,

Childhood dream was mine to have 1 DBC watch but it was too expensive. Well 2 years ago I bought one and you know what usually happens... . So I started collecting them and I bought a "weird" one. I have a few "limited" (dinozone, micro cosmos...) already. All can hold up to 50 records (so typical DBC-63 modul). However I have one that can hold 300 records in its memory and based on electro luminescent backlight it definitely belongs to the DinoZone series. The memory capacity "report page" shows this 300 number but obviously I never tried to fill up the memory. 1 more important thing it is not in its original case for sure. Does anyone know about this more?


----------



## zepcom

Ergya said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Childhood dream was mine to have 1 DBC watch but it was too expensive. Well 2 years ago I bought one and you know what usually happens... . So I started collecting them and I bought a "weird" one. I have a few "limited" (dinozone, micro cosmos...) already. All can hold up to 50 records (so typical DBC-63 modul). However I have one that can hold 300 records in its memory and based on electro luminescent backlight it definitely belongs to the DinoZone series. The memory capacity "report page" shows this 300 number but obviously I never tried to fill up the memory. 1 more important thing it is not in its original case for sure. Does anyone know about this more?


Hello, and welcome to the forum! Well, you can't just leave us hanging like this... we DEMAND some pictures to prove your claims and more importantly, help you determine the information you desire! I would love to see the dinozone 300 ... I had seen some other ones but they were mostly the 50-memory types, like you describe! I have one of the silver 300 ones (non-dinozone) that I can help comparing and contrasting for you. I also have a black resin case 150 that I just found in an old drawer, need a new band (the resin bands over time seem to deteriorate and become, ahem, "sticky"). I hope to resurrect that one soon as there are some ebay resin bands (aftermarket) for ~10 shipped that I could justify buying to get that watch back in working condition.

Without seeing any pictures, my guess is someone may have transplanted the DBC-3000 (like I have) "guts" into a more preferred DinoZone case and band, and that could be the explanation. I do know that my DBC-3000 electronics do not seem to natively fit into the DBC-50 series watches, there's much more "thickness" and the backing plate even has a bulge that is different than the DBC-50's. But hey, would still love to see your collection!!!

Send pictures of your DINO watches, especially of the unique one! We'd love to see it!

-zepcom


----------



## Ergya

zepcom said:


> Send pictures of your DINO watches, especially of the unique one! We'd love to see it!


Hi, thank you for your answer. So here are some pictures:

imgur.com/a/B8BbXKt (i cannot post links or images as my post count is low, hope it is OK like this).

You can find here 4 pictures. As I mentioned this is not in its original case. 1 picture shows that this one has timer functionality (my regular DBC-63 modules do not have this), the other shows the memory capacity and the last one is about the backlight. I really did not know that there are DinoZone... type Casios with 300 memory capacity. As this is not in its original case all I can think of somebody had fun a replaced the LCD or something. At some point maybe I'll open up the back case and maybe it will answer this "mistery" .


----------



## zepcom

Ergya,

Yes, I have found some info on this, I suspect that the origonal dino watch (band or casing) broke, and they sourced a similar watch and transplanted the guts into the Telememo-150 from your pictures. But the curious thing is that nearly all of the dino series seem to have 50-telememo. There does not seem to be any Dino 300-memory models. So the more I am thinking about this... someone may have actually dissected everything and maybe used the DBC-3000 electronics (like I have) and actually take it apart and surgically put in the lCD backdrop (dino) behind the illuminator/grey background. Then very possibly they preferred the black resin casing (the 150) over the DINO colors as well as over the silver/chrome of the DBC-3000... and put it all together, and there you go. Kinda a conglomeration of all sorts of things, but in an earlier life I could see myself doing something similar, haha!

Here's an interesting youtube video of the red dino casing empty in great detail... 




And I found a bunch of different color combinations of the Dino watches on "carousel" ... 
a sampling:
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fmedia.karousell.com%2Fmedia%2Fphotos%2Fproducts%2F2018%2F09%2F26%2Fcasio_databank_dbc_63_dino_zone_1537936174_315bdf51.jpg&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fmy.carousell.com%2Fp%2Fcasio-databank-dbc-63-dino-zone-191509818%2F%3Fhl%3Den&docid=4SFnpODPBUZiDM&tbnid=PGfpUJ9hc-w4uM%3A&vet=1&w=2447&h=3264&bih=937&biw=1920&ved=2ahUKEwjX682c2YPmAhUjc98KHcX5AhoQxiAoAXoECAEQGg&iact=c&ictx=1

And if you like the color red.... you could probably return it to "Factory stock" yourself, if you have the patience and a very small jewlers screwdriver... $24
https://www.ebay.com.my/itm/new-casio-dbc-63-red-color-dinozone-original-case-and-strap-rare-items-japan/174086378175?hash=item28885b52bf:g:K5AAAOSwN4VdwI2b

I also was amazed that they also came in CLEAR?! Quite interesting.... DBC-63.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fi.pinimg.com%2Foriginals%2F25%2F2b%2F2b%2F252b2b0f03ac137b39cd70b3b8836282.jpg&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.pinterest.com%2Fpin%2F44684221276000351%2F&docid=Tpt9DGcpe14u4M&tbnid=dK2R8esOoyiseM%3A&vet=10ahUKEwicvcyR2YPmAhVOm-AKHVlVC-YQMwhCKAQwBA..i&w=500&h=375&bih=937&biw=1920&q=casio%20dinozone&ved=0ahUKEwicvcyR2YPmAhVOm-AKHVlVC-YQMwhCKAQwBA&iact=mrc&uact=8#h=375&imgdii=EPCx7n8LMjHtJM:&vet=10ahUKEwicvcyR2YPmAhVOm-AKHVlVC-YQMwhCKAQwBA..i&w=500

Well, hope this helps! Quite interesting in any event...


----------



## Ergya

zepcom said:


> Ergya,
> I also was amazed that they also came in CLEAR?! Quite interesting.... DBC-63.


Tell me about it.... The number of combinations are just too high my wallet won't be able to keep up with them .

My best educated guess is the same. Someone used this module as a donor and implanted the LCD and put it into a commonly available case. I decided to disassemble it but did not see any obvious like cracks or scratches on the module plastic housing... However our guess is indeed not impossible as the LCD is not "integral" part of the whole module. Simple elastomeric connector (zebra connector) is used with some clips to fix the LCD to the plastic housing.

Or maybe I am the lucky owning a non-commercially available prototype worth tens of thousands of dollars .


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

Hi everyone,
i'm on a lookout for DBC 611 and have a question about models.
I doscovered that there are 3 versions of this one:
- DBC-611E-1DF - matt case
- DBC-611E-1EF - polished case
- DBC-611E-1CR - chrome??

Does anybody know how exactly does the chrome model looks like and what is the difference from a polished version?
I ordered a polished version from Amazon 2 times and both times got a matt one. The box was labeled properly but the description on the page was misleading. 
I want to get a shiny case because i think the matt one look a bit toyish.
Is there a chance polished versions are tsill for sale? Maybe anyone knows if 1EF and 1CR are avaliable on japanese market?
Cheers


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

Hi everyone, i'm on a lookout for DBC 611 and have a question about models. I've discovered that there are 3 versions of this one:

DBC-611E-1DF - matt case

DBC-611E-1EF - polished case

DBC-611E-1CR - chrome??

Does anybody know how exactly does the chrome model look like and what is the difference from a polished version? I ordered a polished version from Amazon 2 times and both times got a matt one. The box was labeled properly but the description on the page was misleading. I want to get a shiny case because i think the matt one look a bit toyish. Is there a chance polished versions are still for sale? Maybe anyone knows if 1EF and 1CR are avaliable on japanese market? Cheers


----------



## professordonkey

Can anyone help??
I owned a few Databank series in the 90’s, and just lost and or sold them over the years. Flash forward to 2020 and I’m trying to get another vintage databank watch back into my collection. Paid a bit too much on ebay for a DBC-1500 which turned out to be the last of it’s production. 

I was immediately surprised by the cheap resin case made to look like metal! I’d had a dbc-1500 in the past that I remembered to be heavier... but my other Database, the one I really loved was the DBC-610A I believe. The non polished brushed chrome version. And I remember it being quite heavy on my wrist, which I liked.

I’m seeing auctions for DBC-610A-1A out there, that seem like they would be the right vintage watch for me to buy, but after looking at Amazon reviews of that particular model (with the -1A) people seem to say it has a resin case!

Anyone out there know the right model of the non polished - or hell, even polished “chrome” dbc 600 or 610 that has a STEEL case?

Cheers




It’s


----------



## kurtvw4

I was looking for a DBC611 or CA53w but I came across this cool 90's DBX103 in a local classifieds for around the equivalent of $30. 
100 Telememo & scheduler databank, but without water resistance and a light.

When it arrived (sorry i didn't take before pics), it was in need of a bit of tlc. There was dirt buildup between the buttons, lugs, caseback, etc. There is also a piece of the plastic chipped off at the top lug and it was on a nasty aftermarket plastic strap - seemed the previous owner wore it well ;-) 
With it lacking water resistance, I had to clean it with electrical contact cleaner and a toothbrush. Also treated the crystal to some polywatch and put it on a black nato strap. Fortunately there were only 4 entries in the databank, so it was easy to delete without trying to reset.

























My 12 year old son finds it very cool and has decided to take ownership of this watch, so I guess I'll still need to get me a DBC611 or CA53w


----------



## lookatwrist

The first post of this thread looks like it had some really informative images that are now gone. Anyone have them or any way to recover them?


----------



## lookatwrist

professordonkey said:


> Anyone out there know the right model of the non polished - or hell, even polished "chrome" dbc 600 or 610 that has a STEEL case?


I believe all watches in this line (DBC-60, DBC-600, DBC-600G, DBC-61, DBC-610, DBC-610G, DBC-611, DBC-611G) are black resin or plated resin. I think the first databank, the CD-401 may be base metal though.


----------



## lookatwrist

Given that many of these posts are old and no longer have images, I've gone ahead and created my own updated guide to all that is Casio Data Bank DBC, DBX, and DBM models. I took new pictures of all the watches that I own, and found photos to those watches that I do not have.


----------



## Milad5150

Hello All!
I just got my first Casio DBC-32 and I'm having an issue with the buttons.
The top row of buttons don't seem to respond at all. The division, multiplication, subtraction and addition symbol buttons are all not responding. I've even used the dull end of a pen to try and press extra firmly with no luck.
This leaves the calculator function useless, the thing I was most excited for!
I bought it brand new from a reliable source online, it came in original packaging with stickers and no sign of use whatsover.
I'm stumped.
Cheers guys!


----------



## DBCMan

I've found that the DBC-32's have notoriously stiff buttons that are really hard to push. You might have gotten one where it's just not making contact with the terminals underneath. I would first try doing an AC reset by opening up the watch and contacting the AC terminal with a battery using a paper clip. If that doesn't fix it, get it exchanged.


----------



## antdude

Hi all.

I hope you guys are still alive during our crazy times. This forum thread is dead quiet. 

It looks like my old Casio DBC 150 is finally dying when I started using it on 5/7/2011 to replace my former Casio DBC (don't remember which model). Its night light doesn't turn on, but makes the LEDs vanish when in used as of a few weeks ago. This mornng, I noticed its date and time got resetted. However, phone numbers and schedulers' datas were still there. Its battery was replaced last year so I doubt it is battery related. Has anyone had this problem before? 

Are there any affordable good replacements out there? I don't like smartwatches that require smartphones and frequent battery charges. I just want a simple (geek/nerd)y watch to do simple times, appointments, phone books, and calculations.


----------



## Blake💯💯

Hey Guys would anyone know how much a 
Casio 1476 module DBC-81B-1 because right now I'm confused on what model this is in ways because I've not seen Theses before this is my dad's stuff please may som1 help me 
All I know that the straps were replaced due to the old ones were used alot and broke 
Anyways thanks guys If any you guys know anything about this model and that


----------



## lookatwrist

Blake💯💯 said:


> Hey Guys would anyone know how much a
> Casio 1476 module DBC-81B-1 because right now I'm confused on what model this is in ways because I've not seen Theses before this is my dad's stuff please may som1 help me
> All I know that the straps were replaced due to the old ones were used alot and broke
> Anyways thanks guys If any you guys know anything about this model and that
> View attachment 16049345
> View attachment 16049346


I made a thread a while back on these watches, with tons of information. I think I covered this one.









History of Casio DBC, DBX, and DBM Data Bank Calculator...


First post! Recently acquired a handful of Casio Databank DBC / DBX watches, and wanted to write down what I've found out for others to follow. I believe DBC means "Data Bank Calculator", as they all have an alphanumeric keypad for entering in numbers and text. Since the DBC watches have the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Blake💯💯

lookatwrist said:


> I made a thread a while back on these watches, with tons of information. I think I covered this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History of Casio DBC, DBX, and DBM Data Bank Calculator...
> 
> 
> First post! Recently acquired a handful of Casio Databank DBC / DBX watches, and wanted to write down what I've found out for others to follow. I believe DBC means "Data Bank Calculator", as they all have an alphanumeric keypad for entering in numbers and text. Since the DBC watches have the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Thanks man


----------



## antdude

antdude said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I hope you guys are still alive during our crazy times. This forum thread is dead quiet.
> 
> It looks like my old Casio DBC 150 is finally dying when I started using it on 5/7/2011 to replace my former Casio DBC (don't remember which model). Its night light doesn't turn on, but makes the LEDs vanish when in used as of a few weeks ago. This mornng, I noticed its date and time got resetted. However, phone numbers and schedulers' datas were still there. Its battery was replaced last year so I doubt it is battery related. Has anyone had this problem before?
> 
> Are there any affordable good replacements out there? I don't like smartwatches that require smartphones and frequent battery charges. I just want a simple (geek/nerd)y watch to do simple times, appointments, phone books, and calculations.


I am still wearing and using it. Earlier today, it went bonker. At first, it couldn't even show the correct day (e.g., Sunday instead of Saturday), Full error (not even!), dates and times got resetted, BATT error, etc. Blue light still doesn't work and hides everything on screen until I let go of the Light button. Argh.


----------



## chucklesmcgee

Is this legit "new old stock" that I bought? I'm especially curious about the dino backlight. I'm not devastated if it's been refurbished, but I want to know what I'm getting into.


----------



## lookatwrist

It looks legit as far as I can see, I've seen this watch before. You never know though. I imagine it's difficult to counterfeit a DBC.


----------



## Wyzzy93

Can someone tell me how to get the LCD diagnostic mode to show on the DBC range? So it shows all of the LCD characters at once.


----------



## lookatwrist

Wyzzy93 said:


> Can someone tell me how to get the LCD diagnostic mode to show on the DBC range? So it shows all of the LCD characters at once.


Press all side buttons simultaneously.


----------



## Wyzzy93

lookatwrist said:


> Press all side buttons simultaneously.


Tried this on DBC-62 and nothing happens.


----------



## Wyzzy93

lookatwrist said:


> Press all side buttons simultaneously.


After playing around with your suggestion I got it, on the DBC-62 apparently its the Adjust, Mode and 12-24HR buttons pressed together, not the light button. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ergya

Hey guys, if you don't mind I'll contribute to the DBC history a bit too. I'll start with a quick background. 4 years ago I had a very stupid idea. When I was a child I always wanted to have a Casio calculator watch but we could not afford so 4 years ago I thought it would be cool to have 1. Then I thought maybe I could have all of them because I thought there may have been only 3-4 different variations out there from Casio (considering the different memory capacities as one). Well I could not have been more wrong couldn’t I . I started with my childhood dream, the DBC-62. I found 1 in my country pretty cheap thanks to a very nice guy who saw that I honestly wanted 1 not just to resell so he sold me at a really low price. Thanks mate! Then I accidentally found out on eBay that Casio made some “special ones” with images visible when the EL is on. Though again it would be really unique to have all of them since really how many could be out there, 3-4!? After collecting them for 4 years now I know my estimation was out by 1 order or magnitude and in fact no one really knows how many there are. My post is about these watches.
Below are some images of my current collection:














Above image shows a few other watches too but now I'd like to focus only on the "special" DBCs, namely:

Cognit Schema - I have 6 - _see below number 1-6_
Dino Zone - I have 9 - _see below number 7-15_
There is 1 tricky one, _no. 15_ - looks Casio made with the same image a Micro Cosmos version too. I do agree that this could be either a dinosaur or a microorganism, don't have any details why Casio did this, I think it looks more like a flying dinosaur so I bought the Dino Zone
1 important note, no. 11 is not with the original band + case, someone implanted the background image to a DBC-150, at some point in my life I'll buy the one with original case+band but I spent enough money on this already so rather let things calm down a bit 

Micro Cosmos - I have 9 - _see below number 16-24_
Mondo Style - I have 5 - _see below number 25-29_
Special-special ones - I have 10
Postpet - I have 1 watch with original box - the collector I bought this from said there were only *300 ever sold* - according to some Japanese site Postpet was an e-mail client + a Tamagochi like software - _see below number 30_
Sophia - I have 1 watch with original box - this is a special collaboration with a Japanese band Sophia (source of the information) - _see below number 31_
Dancemania - 1 watch - according to the source this was one of the prize on a dance competition held in Japan - this has a very unique metal box which I don't have unfortunately, no one knows how many are out there (source) - _see below number 32_
Data bank with lightning symbol - 1 watch - there are 2 known variations with the same background symbol, 1 with white band and case, 1 with black - _see below number 33_
Disney - 1 watch - _see below number 34_
Hysteric Glamour - 2 watches (+ I have 1 spare) - this is a fashion brand - looks Casio made a collaboration with them - I have 1 original box too - _see below number 35-36_
Jigsaw Menswear - 1 watch - there are 2 known variations with the same backgorund symbol - Jigsaw is a fashion brand in the UK, according to source this watch was a collaboration between Casio and Jigsaw when they opened a branch in Japan, I contacted them 1 year ago asking for information but they could not tell me anything about this watch (source) - _see below number 37_
Kermit the Frog - I have 2 watches both are the same - according to the collector I bought this from there were only *1000 ever sold *- _see below number 38_
PPFM - I have 1 watch - PPFM is a fashion brand in Japan - _see below number 39_

Speaking of rarity here is my opinion:

Dino Zone: most of them can be easily obtained except no. 15 which is really rare
Cognit Schema: no. 4 and 6 are rather rare, no. 1 is not that common either, the others can be purchased easily
Micro Cosmos: I would say no. 24 is a bit rare but in general they can be purchased easily (however note no. 15 is also sold as Micro Cosmos and that one is really rare)
Mondo Style: I would say a bit difficult to get all of them especially because no one knows how many are out there, on top of it Casio chose to use a *terrible quality* silicone band for these which breaks over time, eg. for no 27+28 I don't have the straps either and it is extremely rare to find one with "healthy" bands
Special-special ones, Disney + the lightning ones are relatively easy to get but the others are extremely rare, I would say the most difficult one to get is the Jigsaw, I have never seen this on eBay, mine was purchased in Japan but again all of them are extremely rare. Sophia shows up once per year, Hysteric Glamour is the same, I saw PPFM on eBay only once in the last 4 years as well as Postpet
Here are the individual watches with the EL on:
*Cognit Schema*







*Dino Zone*







*Micro Cosmos*







*Mondo Style*







*Special-special ones*







*Boxes*


----------



## lookatwrist

Ergya said:


> Hey guys, if you don't mind I'll contribute to the DBC history a bit too.


This is an incredible contribution. Amazing set of special edition DBC watches. It's probably more complete than anyone else's.


----------



## Austin1983

What’s the history behind the DBC-W150? I picked one up off of eBay, and there is just very little information about this model. From this thread, I see that this model first came out in 2001. I’ve seen very few of them pop up for sale, how many years were they in production? From what I’ve gathered, Casio first started utilizing Wave Ceptor technology in the US around 2001. Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lookatwrist

Austin1983 said:


> What’s the history behind the DBC-W150? I picked one up off of eBay, and there is just very little information about this model. From this thread, I see that this model first came out in 2001. I’ve seen very few of them pop up for sale, how many years were they in production? From what I’ve gathered, Casio first started utilizing Wave Ceptor technology in the US around 2001. Any information is greatly appreciated.


I can only say that it indeed came out in 2001, in two colorways. The one you're wearing, and a black resin on black resin strap. This was a time when Casio was rolling out Waveceptor technology into every line they had. I imagine that it wasn't a big seller, either due to price or need I can't say. It's hard to find these in great condition and when you do it's not cheap. Definitely a good pick up.


----------



## Austin1983

Here is a quick review after wearing this watch for a couple weeks. I replaced the old stock hybrid stainless steel/resin band with a new Casio stainless steel band. I am also glad that it’s a Wave Ceptor because it runs 1 second fast everyday! For about a week, I was in an area where I couldn’t get a good signal, and I noticed that it steadily gained a second each day. Even though it’s double the +/-15 seconds allowed per month, it’s not that to big deal, because when at home, it syncs up faithfully every night. I read online that some speculate that age can cause a quartz watch to speed up, but I don’t know if that’s the case with this 21 year old watch, or how long it’s been this way. I’m a bit of an accuracy shop as 99% of the watches I own are radio controlled, and this watch would drive me crazy if it wasn’t radio controlled.


----------



## Jon737

I just found my old DBC-62 and replced the battery. Non of the buttons work even after trying to hold down each for 10 seconds. The screen is showing 1205 and the word OPEN with a diamond next to it. Any suggestions. I did try removing and putting the new batter back in a few time but the same thing kep happening.


----------



## Victorv

Jon737 said:


> I just found my old DBC-62 and replced the battery. Non of the buttons work even after trying to hold down each for 10 seconds. The screen is showing 1205 and the word OPEN with a diamond next to it. Any suggestions. I did try removing and putting the new batter back in a few time but the same thing kep happening.


Did u do AC reset?


----------



## mrk

How did I miss this thread!

Here's my DB-81 ST










My EL backlight died during ownership and I waited months until a used DB-81 (non Cognit) popped up on eBay. Since the module is the exact same though, all is well. Changed the battery to, didn't need to AC reset, just close the back cover and let the module detect the cover was closed after 2 mins.

Oh I kept the AIA symbol layer that all Cognits have and put that into the donor module of course.


----------

